# Bad Company 2 Thread



## Shane

Didnt notice one,We have sort of an official MW2 thread so why not a BC2 

I just noticed that if you are Battlefield Veteran,i take it high ranking BF2 players you can apply for Battlefield Veteran status on the BC2 website and if your accepted as a Vetaran you recieve a Battlefield 1943 rifle M1 (not available for ranking up in the game), 

Unfurtunatly Im not....so theres no way of getting the M1 rifle other than picking it up from dead enemy who has one i take it?


----------



## funkysnair

you rocking the bc2 now?


----------



## Shane

Yes sir...like i said i didnt enjoy the BETA at all,didnt even like the map it didnt impress me at all,But now i have the game and theres all the other maps and weapons im loving it.

thats why i started this thread so we can discuss the game.

You know anything about my M1 question funky?


----------



## funkysnair

nothing, i keep having connection issues so i kinda have given up on the game at the moment


----------



## Matthew1990

I got the M1 without registering, I bought Limited Edition. 

My ingame: True_Warrior


----------



## just a noob

you have to have a few previous battlefield games in order to get the m1


----------



## g4m3rof1337

So you're pro BC2 now?


----------



## Shane

just a noob said:


> you have to have a few previous battlefield games in order to get the m1



well i have BF2 lol....never played the online though so i guess that doesnt count 



g4m3rof1337 said:


> So you're pro BC2 now?



Sod off


----------



## Ryeong

My ign is: Ryeong ..


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> well i have BF2 lol....never played the online though so i guess that doesnt count
> 
> 
> 
> Sod off



you need 2 by the looks of it
http://veteran.battlefield.com/
edit: looks like the m14 and the g3 come pretty close to it


----------



## Matthew1990

GO ONLINE NEVA! It's brilliant, I never enjoyed getting noobtube as much as in this game.


----------



## Ryeong

Matthew1990 said:


> GO ONLINE NEVA! It's brilliant, I never enjoyed getting noobtube as much as in this game.



Not to mention the spawn-kills in Squad TDM..


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> GO ONLINE NEVA! It's brilliant, I never enjoyed getting noobtube as much as in this game.



Online? you mean in BC2?

I am online lol



Ryeong said:


> Not to mention the spawn-kills in Squad TDM..




There sometimes is alot of spawn kills,alot of snipers in this game aswell....but i just do the same,Take them out


----------



## Matthew1990

Yeee, I loled when everyone was claiming that the spawn system is far superior than in MW2, is it hell.....at least MW2 had painkiller to fight spawn killers in some way.


----------



## Matthew1990

I added you, check your requests palll.


----------



## linkin

I bought the limited edition too, i'm getting internet soon.... hopefully. then it's multiplayer for me


----------



## Zatharus

Nevakonaza said:


> There sometimes is alot of spawn kills,alot of snipers in this game aswell....but i just do the same,Take them out



At least on the Rush and Conquest modes you do have some sort of buffer before you get to the killing fields.  That does not, however, deter snipers from having some fun with your rather vulnerable body whilst parachuting in...


----------



## just a noob

Zatharus said:


> At least on the Rush and Conquest modes you do have some sort of buffer before you get to the killing fields.  That does not, however, deter snipers from having some fun with your rather vulnerable body whilst parachuting in...



lol, m95 and magnum ammo is almost always an insta kill if they've taken any damage before hand


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> I added you, check your requests palll.



I added you on steam mate....you showed up in my friends list then dissapeared? Same as Kornowski 

Whats your battlefield in game name?...il invite you from the Bad company menu.


----------



## just a noob

the neostead 2000 is one of the most overpowered weapons I use lol, with magnum rounds, and slugs it basically turns into a sniper rifle


----------



## Shane

just a noob said:


> the neostead 2000 is one of the most overpowered weapons I use lol, with magnum rounds, and slugs it basically turns into a sniper rifle



Not got to use that weapon yet...although im only lvl 4 Specialist Bronze so...

I cant believe im seeing lvl 35s already....damn some people have way too much time lol.

I managed to pick up a UMP-45 from a dead enemy just ....damn that weapons good i realy want that.

I dunno what is is,maybe a bug but when i go medic....i have no medi box,i press 4 and nothing happens to switch to the medi box!

Yet when im engineer,which i mostly am..i can switch to me engineer repair drill no problems?


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> Not got to use that weapon yet...although im only lvl 4 Specialist Bronze so...
> 
> I cant believe im seeing lvl 35s already....damn some people have way too much time lol.
> 
> I managed to pick up a UMP-45 from a dead enemy just ....damn that weapons good i realy want that.
> 
> I dunno what is is,maybe a bug but when i go medic....i have no medi box,i press 4 and nothing happens to switch to the medi box!
> 
> Yet when im engineer,which i mostly am..i can switch to me engineer repair drill no problems?



you need to rank up in order to use those, the really fun thing is the defibrillators, I've already got 7 or 8 kills with those(it's meant for reviving your team mates lol)


----------



## Kornowski

Add me up; Kornowski

This game is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## memory

I have been playing BC2 and I am loving it.  I have always like the Battlefield series.  I especially liked 1942.  I really played BF2142 online quite a bit but for some reason I can not get my veteran status.

So far I am up to level 13.  I can't believe how many points you have to get in order to rank up.  On the leaderboard, there are a few people that are on level 50.  Either some people have to much time on their hands on they are cheating.  

Is there any certain server you play on or do you just pick a random?  My in-game name is memorygraf.


----------



## Zatharus

I have witnessed my brother frequently have 10k+ point matches.  I have had one or two myself...very rare for me.  I can see some rather skilled players leveling quickly and legitimately.  Though, I have become suspicious of late of M9 "sniper" kills...  Some people are ungodly accurate with the pistols at great range.

Any favorite servers you guys frequent?  This game is much more enjoyable when you get on a cohesive squad/team.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I wouldn't mind plugging my headset in and getting a group of people to play with every now and then..


----------



## Matthew1990

True_Warrior is my ingame for BC2


----------



## Aastii

Do any UK people know if you can use a gift card AND money at Game? I got a gift card in December for building a computer for my friend for £20, and as the game is £25, can I go in, give them £5 and then the gift card for the rest, or would they laugh in my face and throw me out? If the latter, screw that, I have better uses for my hard earned money


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> Do any UK people know if you can use a gift card AND money at Game? I got a gift card in December for building a computer for my friend for £20, and as the game is £25, can I go in, give them £5 and then the gift card for the rest, or would they laugh in my face and throw me out? If the latter, screw that, I have better uses for my hard earned money



I bought a game with a gift card and a credit card at Gamestop. Then again, I'm in America.  

I don't see why it wouldn't work.. And can't you call ahead of time and ask?


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I wouldn't mind plugging my headset in and getting a group of people to play with every now and then..



Yeah, I'd be up for that. Something actually tactful.


----------



## just a noob

Zatharus said:


> I have witnessed my brother frequently have 10k+ point matches.  I have had one or two myself...very rare for me.  I can see some rather skilled players leveling quickly and legitimately.  Though, I have become suspicious of late of M9 "sniper" kills...  Some people are ungodly accurate with the pistols at great range.
> 
> Any favorite servers you guys frequent?  This game is much more enjoyable when you get on a cohesive squad/team.



I've had 3 pretty high scoring games before:


----------



## Matthew1990

See in this game? Can you actually ADD friends??? I've added hundreds people already and nothing :/


----------



## Shane

Anyone having audio issues in this game? in multiplayer sometimes it doesnt sound right....like it will be normal and then it will go all quieter as if ive turned the volume down.

Its even worser in Singleplayer...when one of our team is talkng the sound occasionaly drops out and when i can hear something again its like the volume has been turned down 

Ive adjusted almost every setting i can find for Audio and still the same :/

Can anyone explain the wierd graphics on this?...teh wall?







Dunno what it is...not seen it anywhere else other than walls,maybe a glitch?....running everything maxed out and still getting 65-72 fps.

Realy enjoying this game so far though,The singleplayer camp is realy fun ,exept for the audio issues


----------



## Kornowski

just a noob said:


> I've had 3 pretty high scoring games before:



I just needed to re-post your awesome K : D 
This is my best game so far;


----------



## just a noob

Apparently I've only got 13 kills with the defibrillators :




and all my knife kills:


----------



## Shane

How do we get the dog tags just a noob?

Sorry if its a stupid question,this is my first Batlefield game ive actualy played and still not quite sure how things work


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> How do we get the dog tags just a noob?
> 
> Sorry if its a stupid question,this is my first Batlefield game ive actualy played and still not quite sure how things work



When you knife another player online you get their dog-tags


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> When you knife another player online you get their dog-tags



Ahhh so looks like i better get knifing people lol :good:

I still have not added you and Matthew to my friends list,Il get that sorted!

Danny you had any sound issues in this game>?


----------



## just a noob

another ginormous score for me


----------



## Ryeong

just a noob said:


> another ginormous score for me



lol.. 26 kills and 27 deaths.. KD is 0.96 luls.. XD


----------



## just a noob

Oh, I forgot, I got a headshot from that village into the lighthouse using a shotgun lol


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> Danny you had any sound issues in this game>?



Nope, not had any man. What's the deal with it?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Nope, not had any man. What's the deal with it?



This dude...

http://www.computerforum.com/173228-bad-company-2-thread-4.html#post1447855

Its annoying,still the same now....today in multiplayer i couldnt hear any tank noises like the engine...all i could hear is the shooting :/


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, I've not had any problems like that, sorry buddy. You got all the latest sound drivers?


----------



## Shane

Yup


----------



## linkin

Maybe reinstall the game? it sounds like the game sounds are getting corrupted... or your using too many channels (eg set it to 5.1 when you only have 2.1 speakers)


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Maybe reinstall the game? it sounds like the game sounds are getting corrupted... or your using too many channels (eg set it to 5.1 when you only have 2.1 speakers)



Well i got the game is on steam....updates could have caused problems,they have been releasing litle fixes over the past couple of days i think that could have caused it?

I have it set to 5.1...i have 5.1 sound system 

Even though this game has got fun...it still has alot of annoyences,Unfair teams been one of them.

i mean 3 vs something like 10 in some games....and none of them would switch sides to make it fair...also people keep switching to the winning side!

not much teamwork at all so far


----------



## ROFLcopter

Unfair teams = more targets 
Has anyone figured out how to fire the mg on the UAV?


----------



## linkin

ROFLcopter said:


> Unfair teams = more targets
> Has anyone figured out how to fire the mg on the UAV?



the machine gun? don't you just use one of the mouse buttons? that's how you did it in singleplayer.

I can't wait to get on multiplayer and take out an Apache with the UAV


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ROFLcopter said:


> Unfair teams = more targets
> Has anyone figured out how to fire the mg on the UAV?



I'm pretty sure it's a perk, if that's what you're referring to. Like how you unlock different features for the tanks.


----------



## Shane

ROFLcopter said:


> Has anyone figured out how to fire the mg on the UAV?



Thats what i was wondering aswell....like said it must  be a perk or something.

Got realy annoyed last night....i was doing realy well killing loads of enemy,capturing the base and teamwork was excellent....i finally managed to get a decent Knife kill on an enemy that ran round the corner at me....that unlocked some weapon.....and bam,i lost connection to the server and there went all those points and unlock with it 

didnt gain a damn thing from that match


----------



## ROFLcopter

Figured it out. You need the alt fire vehicle perk to fire the UAV mg. It's not that strong...it's like an automatic pistol. It is useful for tho for punishing noob snipers


----------



## linkin

dudes you should try this online:

http://www.youtube.com/user/penguinz0?feature=mhw5#p/u/3/6QrHY2Y2HBc


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> dudes you should try this online:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/penguinz0?feature=mhw5#p/u/3/6QrHY2Y2HBc



haha thats awesome,I bet this will be patched now though so people cant do it!!!!

Another annoying round just...i was doing quite well actualy,got loads of kills,managed to arm the bomb twice. one went off....only got spawnkilled twice.

then again....crash,lost all the points from that round YET AGAIN 

I think alot of ATI users are having problems with this game atm..most of the complaints seem to be from people who have ATI cards.


----------



## Shane

Went on a Knifing spree on this round lol....Managed to knife 5 of them trying to arm the bomb


----------



## codeman0013

wow over 5k in one round.. heck i'm lucky to get 2 or 3 max in a round!


----------



## Archangel

Still havn't installed the game.   pre-ordered it, (the limited edition) but somehow still couln't be bothered to actually install it.


----------



## Rit

Archangel said:


> Still havn't installed the game.   pre-ordered it, (the limited edition) but somehow still couln't be bothered to actually install it.



You could donate it to the "Rit's Poor Gamer Foundation"  Man after playing MW2, I really want to see what BC2 is like. Maybe I'll have to try the demo, but I heard it's not quite the same as the full game.


----------



## just a noob




----------



## russb

When you run out of ammo and you see a box marked with ammo,how do you get it tried the use key but nothing happened.


----------



## russb

HELP! Please.


----------



## diduknowthat

russb said:


> HELP! Please.



You stand on or next to you and you'll reload on ammo.


----------



## mtb211

haha i just got this game, its so fun... Ive never really been a BF fan except for 1942, thing I dont like is that I never know what my ping is, I still cant figure out how to use a mic


----------



## codeman0013

The mic from what i have seen only works to communicate with your squad the rest of the team will not hear you correct me if i'm wrong..


----------



## mtb211

what about the ping?


----------



## russb

diduknowthat said:


> You stand on or next to you and you'll reload on ammo.




  Cheers for that hope it works for me.


----------



## thewahlrus

I just got this game, and I'm really enjoying it. I haven't even tried multiplayer yet. The single player campaign is too fun. Was the first Bad Company this good? If so, I just might have to buy it.


----------



## ROFLcopter

Almost have a platinum award for the 9A-91.


----------



## Shane

Steam just updated BC...i was wondering what head been done,It appears the new updates changes are as followed.



> *Updates to Battlefield: Bad Company 2 have been released. The updates will be applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted. The major changes include:*
> 
> *Client R7 changelist.
> MP - New Server browser
> MP - Added 15 second spawn timer for Conquest/Rush gamemodes at the start of round to prevent high end machines getting the upper hand before other machines load in.
> MP - Crash fixes relating to ALT+TAB at different times throughout the game
> MP - Hang fix when trying to connect to a full server multiple times
> MP - Deletion of soldiers now possible through the account pages in game
> MP - Removed screen flash during loading
> MP - Added support for colour blind players
> MP - Fixed crashes relating to faulty server banners
> MP - Servers closing during connection no longer cause the client to hang
> MP - Auto team swap reflects correctly in the scoreboard
> MP - Fixed scoreboards when switching teams before spawning
> MP - Rush scoreboards fixed
> MP - Veteran ranks no longer display as "12"
> MP - Isla Innocentes MCOM building fixed where knifing the fence would destroy the building
> MP - Logout/Login button correctly reflects the player status
> MP - Added minimum number of players needed to start a round (you can still start playing and take objectives but you won't get any score until 4 or more players join the server)
> MP - Isla Inocentes welcome message on the loading screen now fits the text box area
> MP - Reduced the brightness in Russian vehicles
> MP - Medic gadgets now display correctly if the defib is not unlocked
> MP - Server filter options are remembered
> MP - Punkbuster filter now works as intended
> MP - Scroll bar no longer overlays the Join Server button in the friends list panel
> MP - CANCEL server refresh is implemented
> MP - Zooming in on a friendly using the SAIGA no longer causes the crosshair to disappear
> MP - The chat no longer displays the incorrect player name when appearing
> MP - FoV switches to the default value of 55 when entering vehicles to prevent graphical glitches caused by wider FoV settings. The custom FoV returns when exiting vehicles.
> MP - FoV no longer causes the UAV station to rotate
> MP - Fix to correctly display the unlock progression at the end of round
> MP - Chat functionality will no longer freeze after writing a partial message at the end of round
> MP - One account can no longer connect to the same server multiple times
> MP - Squad Death Match is correctly named during loading
> MP - Server browser no longer gets a bad FPS when filtering Conquest
> MP - Server info banners correctly clear between displays
> MP - Setting display settings which the system hardware can not handle no longer makes the game unusable
> MP - Correct camera collision for vehicles' heavy machine gun
> MP - Game no longer crashes if the player sends a message in the loading screen
> MP - Trying to join a full server no longer causes the game to hang on Please Wait message
> MP - Most server filter options are remembered it doesn't remember the setting in dropdowns
> MP - Kit/gadget loadout saved between sessions
> MP - Window on static guns is now transparent on DirectX 9 systems
> SP - Fixed crashes when patching and trying to resume a campaign (there is now a message that you need to re-play the latest mission from the beginning)
> SP - Fixed a crash after the "Upriver" mission end cinematic
> SP - Supply create at "Resupply at Flynns create" objective now supplies weapon ammo
> SP - Hang fix when reaching the objective "Destroy Enemy Zu23"
> SP - Fixed hang after "Storm Cockpit" objective
> SP - Changed melee attack raycast to be detailed
> SP - Game no longer crashes when transitioning between SP_03B to SP_04A when installed in Polish
> SP - Game no longer crashes when killed by the first two enemies in the trenches on SP_01 when installed in Italian
> SP - Updating to R7 will invalidate your single player save game. If you update you will need to play your last mission from the start. If you do not update you will not be able to play multiplayer.
> 
> Server R10 changelist
> Punkbuster is required ON for ranked servers
> Ranked servers cannot be started with a password
> Autobalance message goes to text-chat instead of in the middle of the screen
> Added weapon balance tweaks to a number of weapons â€“ we are eagerly awaiting feedback!
> We aren't going to tell you what weapon balance tweaks we have done, we want your unbiased views on the changes before we detail what has changed.*



Just tried it since update..you can now see the ranks easier on the in game score board as they removed the " " on the ranks...better!
Although the game is still un-balanced,due to the red part i put in the updates list...heres the situation i just had.

Just me on defenders team
2 on attackers team 

you cant earn points unless there are 4 of you in the game now,which i think is fair,BUT....the attackers can still arm the bombs and blow them up which isnt fair because by the time someone has joined the defenders team the enemy has already blown up hallf the bombs and theres nothing you can do .


----------



## JlCollins005

i play it on 360, i still prefer mw2 if im gunna be playing by myself. i enjoy sniping sometimes i get extremely ticked off when im using the same sniper as half the people in the game  and have to shoot them 3 times to kill them but they can kill me in one shot and not a headshot.

i also play engi


----------



## linkin

That's a lot of fixes. let's hope they break the tradition of bad patches that came witg BC2 (got patched up to 1.5, and sometimes still doesn't work properly )


----------



## Shane

JlCollins005 said:


> i play it on 360, i still prefer mw2 if im gunna be playing by myself. i enjoy sniping sometimes i get extremely ticked off when im using the same sniper as half the people in the game  and have to shoot them 3 times to kill them but they can kill me in one shot and not a headshot.
> 
> i also play engi



I used to play MW2 all the time,But i think when you rank so high and there has not been any new maps/weapons etc it just gets boring as theres nothing to realy play for anymore...not for me anyway.

I do think BC2 is better tham MW2,the size of the maps + you can use helis,jeeps,tanks.boats etc +better graphics...and there far far more teamwork involved in BC2....there realy isnt in MW2 unless your in a realy good clan and do teamwork.

As for what class i play as though,It realy depends on the situation...il sometimes go engineer if one of my teammates has a tank...i can repair it for him...if theres alot of snipers in the round then il either go Medic or Assult to  replenish their  Health/Ammo etc...i never realy stick to one class.



linkin said:


> That's a lot of fixes. let's hope they break the tradition of bad patches that came witg BC2 (got patched up to 1.5, and sometimes still doesn't work properly )




It is,Nice to see theyre realy working on improving the game though,Some game companies take forever to make patches/updates etc.

Although since the update,Im not finding so many servers :/ maybe 5 or so even after selecting diffrent country zones....i hope this is just another problem caused by the update that can be fixed,I had hundreds of servers show before the patch.


----------



## Shane

Love the Award point system in this Game 







That was a few days ago..now rank 17 though,cant believe theres alot of people who got rank 50+ already


----------



## Shane

Well a bit annoyed today....only 2 servers now showing up whatever choices i choose in the server menus....then when i get in game i get lag like theres no tommorow and -25 ping 

They better sort it!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

They released a patch today, nerfing the M60. As well as other weapons, and some other tweaks.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> They released a patch today, nerfing the M60. As well as other weapons, and some other tweaks.



Yup this is the same patch im talking about above...they wont officialy say what weapons they have nerfed or changed yet....but its obvius.

I cant play it atm....it just lags like crazy with -25 ping!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Yup this is the same patch im talking about above...they wont officialy say what weapons they have nerfed or changed yet....but its obvius.
> 
> I cant play it atm....it just lags like crazy with -25 ping!



Yeah, I was reading some comments off reddit, and some people mentioned the Carl Gustav doesn't appear to be touched, LMGs have been changed, the M1911 was touched, I think the F2000's range was increased, and some other stuff. 

Not sure if the full patch was released or if it will be fully released later tonight.


Edit: http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2010/04/21/ch-ch-ch-changes.aspx##


----------



## JlCollins005

yea like i said i play mw2 when i dont have any friends play bc2 because i cant stand getting teamates that dont know what they are doing.

i think bc2 and mw2 both have their own perks


----------



## Shane

Anyon else noticed the huge amounts of people been kicked/banned lately by Punkbuster due to them having AIMBOTS.

I must have seen 5 get kicked in the same round....why so many damn people cheating,anyway nice to see punkbuster doing its job.


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyon else noticed the huge amounts of people been kicked/banned lately by Punkbuster due to them having AIMBOTS.
> 
> I must have seen 5 get kicked in the same round....why so many damn people cheating,anyway nice to see punkbuster doing its job.



Actually, it's the same number of people aim botting(I hope), it's just now that in order to be a ranked server, you must have punkbuster on it


----------



## diduknowthat

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyon else noticed the huge amounts of people been kicked/banned lately by Punkbuster due to them having AIMBOTS.
> 
> I must have seen 5 get kicked in the same round....why so many damn people cheating,anyway nice to see punkbuster doing its job.


That's good news. I hate cheater, that's one of the main reasons I stopped playing MW2.

And it's good that they nerfed the M60, I was getting really annoyed by that gun.


----------



## linkin

I love sniping snipers with the carl gustav, it's so funny when they rage... or use the m60 to try and kill me but it's been nerfed now


----------



## Zatharus

I was counter sniping with the first pump shotgun, slugs, and mag ammo a few nights last week.  It was quite fun.  I am glad to see that this particular combo has been rightly adjusted.  It is frustrating to be killed with a single shot from a shotgun halfway across the map...

I am also VERY glad to see that Punkbuster is up and running finally.


----------



## just a noob

Zatharus said:


> I was counter sniping with the first pump shotgun, slugs, and mag ammo a few nights last week.  It was quite fun.  I am glad to see that this particular combo has been rightly adjusted.  It is frustrating to be killed with a single shot from a shotgun halfway across the map...
> 
> I am also VERY glad to see that Punkbuster is up and running finally.



Does it still kill at point blank(I hope it would)?


----------



## Shane

I was using a shotty last night,took two shots to kill but i wasnt realy all that close.

STILL....im seeing people getting kicked for aimbots or multihacks,whats wrong with these people cant they just play fair


----------



## Zatharus

just a noob said:


> Does it still kill at point blank(I hope it would)?



Oh yes.  

Though at distance, if you can hit the target it will take more than one shot - provided it isn't a headshot, of course.


----------



## ROFLcopter

Finally got the platinum award for the 9a-91.


----------



## memory

Has anybody else been crashing any lately?  I played quite a bit today and I have probably crashed half a dozen times or more.  Once I received the display driver error message  Thought I had that problem beat.  Funny thing is I just reinstalled Windows today and installed the newest video driver and now I receive that message.  So far I only received that error once, let's hope it doesn't come back.  I believe the problem along with others is with the mobo.  I am currently in the process to find another one just like mine but they are expensive.

Anyways, back to the game.  Man, you can really rack up the points playing medic.  There were some situations that I racked up over 300 points in just a few seconds.   So far I have all the unlocks for the assault, medic and vehicle.  Right now my weapon of choice is the Saiga semi-auto with slugs and 12 rounds.


----------



## Shane

Not bad for about 10 mins left of that game 







Love that sniper rifle!


----------



## just a noob

still can't figure out how to aim snipers after the update


----------



## ROFLcopter

Got 16 kills in a round...with a power tool.


----------



## Shane

just a noob said:


> still can't figure out how to aim snipers after the update



hmm did they change anything with teh snipers? i didnt notice any diffrence 

Anyhow...all you have to remember when sniping is to aim above your target and its pretty easy to get a kill,Even when theyre far away.



ROFLcopter said:


> Got 16 kills in a round...with a power tool.




Lol no ways....nice!

Ive still not got lucky enough to kill an enemy with the difbs or a power tool yet....must try harder!


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> hmm did they change anything with teh snipers? i didnt notice any diffrence
> 
> Anyhow...all you have to remember when sniping is to aim above your target and its pretty easy to get a kill,Even when theyre far away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol no ways....nice!
> 
> Ive still not got lucky enough to kill an enemy with the difbs or a power tool yet....must try harder!



They changed things around, they also seemed to have nerfed the 50 cal. which makes no sense, shooting someone in the chest with this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should be insta kill, the gol was impossible for me to use because of the goofy drop(it seemed like it didn't drop at all)


----------



## Shane

Im not so good with the 50.cal.....i mainly use the GOL,or whatever the name of the first sniper rifle we got at the start.

I wish they would allow something like Mini Uzi as a second weapon for the sniper class...theyre all crappy pistols


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> Im not so good with the 50.cal.....i mainly use the GOL,or whatever the name of the first sniper rifle we got at the start.
> 
> I wish they would allow something like Mini Uzi as a second weapon for the sniper class...theyre all crappy pistols



m9-3 is pretty op now, game is pretty much whoever has the fastest full auto wins, used to be the .357 with magnum rounds as decent as well


----------



## g4m3rof1337

just a noob said:


> They changed things around, they also seemed to have nerfed the 50 cal. which makes no sense, shooting someone in the chest with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be insta kill, the gol was impossible for me to use because of the goofy drop(it seemed like it didn't drop at all)



I never liked the .50 cal. I always use the GOL, since it has less damage than the .50, but has better accuracy. 

People think just because they can pick up a sniper and point and click, they think they can snipe. 



Nevakonaza said:


> Im not so good with the 50.cal.....i mainly use the GOL,or whatever the name of the first sniper rifle we got at the start.
> 
> I wish they would allow something like Mini Uzi as a second weapon for the sniper class...theyre all crappy pistols



The M24 is the first one. I used that up until I unlocked the GOL. And you should learn how to use the pistols, lol. I love the M1911, and even the REX post-patch. 



just a noob said:


> m9-3 is pretty op now, game is* pretty much whoever has the fastest full auto wins*, used to be the .357 with magnum rounds as decent as well



Lol, I fail to see that.


----------



## just a noob

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I never liked the .50 cal. I always use the GOL, since it has less damage than the .50, but has better accuracy.
> 
> People think just because they can pick up a sniper and point and click, they think they can snipe.
> 
> 
> 
> The M24 is the first one. I used that up until I unlocked the GOL. And you should learn how to use the pistols, lol. I love the M1911, and even the REX post-patch.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I fail to see that.








 half my kills with that machine pistol  also, try the mg3 and the heavy barrel


----------



## Shane

Just unlocked the M95 Sniper rifle,Seems just like the GOL....But more powerfull. 

Has anyone unlocked all the secondry weapons for the Sniper class here? Are all secondry weapons Pistols? 

Also can enyone explain exactly what that motion detector (the one like a ball) does for the Sniper class?


----------



## just a noob

secondary weapons should all be pistols, the motion detector puts enemies on the map that are in its range


----------



## Shane

just a noob said:


> secondary weapons should all be pistols, the motion detector puts enemies on the map that are in its range



But it would be nice if there was a Mini UZI...i mean its small 

About the motion det...so if i throw if on the floor somewhere,if an enemy comes within its range it will tell me where they are right on the map?...if so thats cool,Not even tried it yet. 

Justanoob,What would you say is your worst weapon?....Mine would have to be the WW2 M1 Gerand...im useless with it


----------



## Aastii

should have my copy here soon


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> But it would be nice if there was a Mini UZI...i mean its small
> 
> About the motion det...so if i throw if on the floor somewhere,if an enemy comes within its range it will tell me where they are right on the map?...if so thats cool,Not even tried it yet.
> 
> Justanoob,What would you say is your worst weapon?....Mine would have to be the WW2 M1 Gerand...im useless with it



No idea, i have so many weapons lol
edit: anybody else having trouble staying connected to a server?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

just a noob said:


> No idea, i have so many weapons lol
> edit: anybody else having trouble staying connected to a server?



Nope, I was just playing. If you're trying to automatic server joiner, that may be the problem. Try browsing some and joining.


----------



## ROFLcopter

Nevakonaza said:


> But it would be nice if there was a Mini UZI...i mean its small
> 
> About the motion det...so if i throw if on the floor somewhere,if an enemy comes within its range it will tell me where they are right on the map?...if so thats cool,Not even tried it yet.
> 
> Justanoob,What would you say is your worst weapon?....Mine would have to be the WW2 M1 Gerand...im useless with it



When you throw the motion sensor it will show an enemy in it's radius on the mini-map. (Only 1 motion sensor will work at a time. Don't spam them).

As for Recon secondaries the that has the burst fire is the last secondary you unlock. Recon would be OP if they could dominate at long-range as well as short-range. 

I'll upload the pic of me getting 16 kills IAR with the power drill. I think i got something like 20 kills that round and 16 of them were with the power drill .


----------



## just a noob

seems I can use the GOL now, though


----------



## Zatharus

just a noob said:


> ...anybody else having trouble staying connected to a server?



I was having some issues earlier this week.  I would constantly be dropped from near-full servers after a few minutes.  Less populated ones I've never had issues with.  I figured it was just a poor connection.  Haven't had a chance to play since then.


----------



## ROFLcopter

As promised

Also for the lols:


----------



## just a noob

first ace pin  also got a marksman headshot with the shotgun lol


----------



## Shane

Anyone get like a black line appear,then dissapear when they run or turn around in this game? its wierd,I think its a driver issue....it never done this before i updated the drivers,BUT the reason i updated the drivers is because it decreased the loading times by more than half....so atm stuck on what to do,Looks like il have to just wait for a new driver update.


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone get like a black line appear,then dissapear when they run or turn around in this game? its wierd,I think its a driver issue....it never done this before i updated the drivers,BUT the reason i updated the drivers is because it decreased the loading times by more than half....so atm stuck on what to do,Looks like il have to just wait for a new driver update.



The loading time thing was part of the driver update for ATI every now and then I get some goofy graphical errors going on in the game(like the sky starts flashing)


----------



## Shane

had the VSS sniper rifle for ages but never realy used it,so i thought id try it out with Red dot sight and its quite good.


I still cant use the M1 Rifle....useles with it


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> had the VSS sniper rifle for ages but never realy used it,so i thought id try it out with Red dot sight and its quite good.
> 
> 
> I still cant use the M1 Rifle....useles with it



M1A1? use magnum ammo, and the light carry deal to run faster, good for teh lulz
UMP-45 is also pretty funny to use with 4x scope and magnum ammo. MG3 is funny because you spray 1000 rounds/minute at people, your choice of heavy barrel or magnum ammo and scope


----------



## diduknowthat

Nevakonaza said:


> had the VSS sniper rifle for ages but never realy used it,so i thought id try it out with Red dot sight and its quite good.
> 
> 
> I still cant use the M1 Rifle....useles with it



I love the VSS, it's great with a 4X scope too. As for the M1, you need magnum bullets. Also don't run head first into a fire fight. Stay back and pick people off. Usually 3 shots get a kill.


----------



## Aastii

I have found that I can't snipe for crap on this game. I can hit them fairly easy, but as realistic as the game ISN'T in the sniper department, I only get headshots with luck unless they are sat still.

I am loving running about being a medic though, but always do in games with a medic class (other BF games and TF2 come to mind) and I love them LMGs


----------



## mtb211

yeah , is sniping with 4x scope better?


----------



## diduknowthat

mtb211 said:


> yeah , is sniping with 4x scope better?



Depends on the map and the gun. I like to put 4x scopes on semi-auto/full auto sniper rifles and use them as a designated marksman rifle.


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> I have found that I can't snipe for crap on this game. I can hit them fairly easy, but as realistic as the game ISN'T in the sniper department, I only get headshots with luck unless they are sat still.
> 
> I am loving running about being a medic though, but always do in games with a medic class (other BF games and TF2 come to mind) and I love them LMGs



Im actualy getting betterwith sniping,Not bragging or anything but i am getting better...at first the whole gravity thing got to me and i couldnt snipe a damn chicken if it it was right in front of me 

What REALY annoys me in this game so far is when your in a chopper with a teammate....he bails out like a noob sending you flying half way  across the map still in the chopper,when you go to jump out its makes you fly even further out of the map and it kills you....then on top of that it says you done a suicide so you loose -15 points? stupid!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> I have found that I can't snipe for crap on this game. I can hit them fairly easy, but as realistic as the game ISN'T in the sniper department, I only get headshots with luck unless they are sat still.
> 
> I am loving running about being a medic though, but always do in games with a medic class (other BF games and TF2 come to mind) and I love them LMGs



I actually don't have a problem with sniping. I'm able to get headshots from distances, and it's quite realistic.


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I actually don't have a problem with sniping. I'm able to get headshots from distances, and it's quite realistic.



I'm sure the bullet travel and gravity of the bullet is realistic, but you shoot someone with a sniper anywhere in the body and tell me they carry on moving, never mind 2 or 3 bullets


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> I'm sure the bullet travel and gravity of the bullet is realistic, but you shoot someone with a sniper anywhere in the body and tell me they carry on moving, never mind 2 or 3 bullets



I've gotten one shot kills with the M24 and GOL. I need to shoot a few more times with the VSS, but never had much of a problem.


----------



## mtb211

> "I'm sure the bullet travel and gravity of the bullet is realistic, but you shoot someone with a sniper anywhere in the body and tell me they carry on moving, never mind 2 or 3 bullets "



yeah it takes me three shots to bring someone down


----------



## mtb211

but it you play HC with magnum ammo, u can get a lot of 1 shoters


----------



## g4m3rof1337

mtb211 said:


> but it you play HC with magnum ammo, u can get a lot of 1 shoters



I don't play HC. I get plenty of one-shots, and they aren't assists.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I've gotten one shot kills with the M24 and GOL. I need to shoot a few more times with the VSS, but never had much of a problem.



Stupid as it seems,I actualy like using the VSS with the Red dot sight and using it more like a Assult rifle,Its quite accurate  Try it,Personally i dont think its good as a sniper rifle.


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I've gotten one shot kills with the M24 and GOL. I need to shoot a few more times with the VSS, but never had much of a problem.



I haven't unlocked either yet, only still have the first one lol. I have most of the medic weapons but not too much else


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> I haven't unlocked either yet, only still have the first one lol. I have most of the medic weapons but not too much else



Ah, yeah. The M24 is the first sniper. The GOL is later on and is awesome. Personally, once I got the GOL, that was all I used. It's similar to the .50 cal, it has less damage, but higher accuracy, and the .50 cal is the opposite. 

Also, once you get the x12 opt zoom, it will change everything. It's awesome.


----------



## just a noob

Vss should take more than 1 shot to kill seeing as it seems to me that it's a 9mm bullet, gol is .308 round. But I think that they don't make it 1 hit because then everybody would just run around with a sniper rifle and red dot, and just hit people to kill them


----------



## g4m3rof1337

just a noob said:


> Vss should take more than 1 shot to kill seeing as it seems to me that it's a 9mm bullet, gol is .308 round. *But I think that they don't make it 1 hit because then everybody would just run around with a sniper rifle and red dot, and just hit people to kill them*



Might want to contact the developers and tell them I do plenty of one-shot kills with the GOL.


----------



## just a noob

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Might want to contact the developers and tell them I do plenty of one-shot kills with the GOL.



do you shoot them in the face, or just get a body shot every time?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

just a noob said:


> do you shoot them in the face, or just get a body shot every time?



Most of the time the shots are headshots, but on occasion I get a one-shot body shot. Maybe the people you're shooting are wearing armor?


----------



## diduknowthat

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Most of the time the shots are headshots, but on occasion I get a one-shot body shot. Maybe the people you're shooting are wearing armor?



Or the people you're shooting at are already damaged. As long as you do the majority of the damage you'll get a kill not an assist.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

diduknowthat said:


> Or the people you're shooting at are already damaged. As long as you do the majority of the damage you'll get a kill not an assist.



That's what I was referring to in an earlier post. For example, in Arica Harbor, on Conquest, at the beginning of the round, I ran up the sniper tower at the base and picked off two people who were near their base. My team wasn't near there yet, and they didn't have an orange dot next to em. 

But I've also gotten numerous one-shots in several situations, where I was the only person shotting em.


----------



## TechShark

just for the sake of data, 

The Dual Core in my rig, Plays this game at Medium, Flawlessly. 

AMD Athlon 64 x2 2.7ghz
4GB Ram (3gb read)
8800GT Alpha Dog Edition.

I'm normally pretty anal when it comes to graphics (I like to have to have the settings on high).

But Medium looks great and is still loads of fun. i bet low wouldnt look that bad either.

So for those who think you NEED a quad-core. My Rig is able to play this game fine


----------



## mtb211

im at level 17 or something, pretty much use assault and engineering, I read online that the m16a2 is the last rifle u get? I got that gun and it sucks, you cant get an ak 47 or anything?


----------



## just a noob

mtb211 said:


> im at level 17 or something, pretty much use assault and engineering, I read online that the m16a2 is the last rifle u get? I got that gun and it sucks, you cant get an ak 47 or anything?



You're doing it wrong then...


----------



## JLuchinski

Just wondering if anyone knows how to get around this whole Punkbuster thing. I try to look for games but a screen pops up saying that I have to have Punkbuster installed and running, which I do. I re-installed it from the disc and same thing.


----------



## Aastii

JLuchinski said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows how to get around this whole Punkbuster thing. I try to look for games but a screen pops up saying that I have to have Punkbuster installed and running, which I do. I re-installed it from the disc and same thing.



http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php

try that


----------



## JLuchinski

Worked like a charm. Thanks.


----------



## Aastii

JLuchinski said:


> Worked like a charm. Thanks.



any time 

It works for all pb games so is pretty handy to keep if you play any other titles using pb


----------



## just a noob

lol, I found out that the vss and magnum ammo is a decent sniper, just put a 12x scope on it and go, seems like it has almost no drop


----------



## TechShark

who's down to play after i get outta work @ 5:00? (in 2 hours)


----------



## mtb211

tech shark, Ill play it up tonight with you , your three hours behind me, so round 9ish?

im trying to remember my ea id

I think its 

conmbo2 and my user name in BC is Matt Boone

that game is so addictive


----------



## TechShark

mtb211 said:


> tech shark, Ill play it up tonight with you , your three hours behind me, so round 9ish?
> 
> im trying to remember my ea id
> 
> I think its
> 
> conmbo2 and my user name in BC is Matt Boone
> 
> that game is so addictive




Missed this post yesterday... i checked back after i got off work and no one replied yet.

But i'm down to play any evening of the week. 

Tag: MuscleShark 

Am i able to send a friend request of some sort?


----------



## mtb211

my post was from today, I think you can within the game... My steam ID is melanieseiler

if your playing through steam

u?


----------



## Zatharus

TechShark said:


> Am i able to send a friend request of some sort?



Yes, you can friend request within the game.  Lower left corner of the main screen, Friends tab.


----------



## Shane

Guys how the hell do you lock on with the Missile Launcher?...ive not realy been an Engineer much but i got the M2 CG launcher which is Tracer Dart ready... when i shoot a Tracer on a Enemy Tank or chopper the tracer works but my Launcher never locks on?...no matter how long i hold the missile aim over the enemy tank?


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Guys how the hell do you lock on with the Missile Launcher?...ive not realy been an Engineer much but i got the M2 CG launcher which is Tracer Dart ready... when i shoot a Tracer on a Enemy Tank or chopper the tracer works but my Launcher never locks on?...no matter how long i hold the missile aim over the enemy tank?



1 .shoot the dart on the tank
2. Aim down the sights of your launcher
3. Hold your crosshairs over the square
4. Wait for the square to go solid
5. Fire
6. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> 1 .shoot the dart on the tank
> 2. Aim down the sights of your launcher
> 3. Hold your crosshairs over the square
> 4. Wait for the square to go solid
> 5. Fire
> 6. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks,But seriusly thats what i had been doing on the last match and it would not lock on at all....Il try again in the morning when i come back from work. 

Must be a bug or something,i was definatly doing it like you said above.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks,But seriusly thats what i had been doing on the last match and it would not lock on at all....Il try again in the morning when i come back from work.
> 
> Must be a bug or something,i was definatly doing it like you said above.



honestly I find it a little random tbh, sometimes it will lock on straight away, sometimes it takes a few seconds, sometimes no matter what you do it won't lock on for crap and I can't work out why, but what I put in my last post is how you are meant to do it and it


----------



## mtb211

Hey nevakonaza, I have the same problem, I can not lock on to anyone, I just shoot and move my mouse where the vehicle goes haha, I just perfer to use my other rocket launcher


----------



## Shane

Has anoyone noticed sound issues in this game still,when i hear a tank if i turn right the sound dissapears,when i turn back left the sound is there again....very wierd.

Just found this little tool too for BC2,Allows you to change settings without manualy having to edit the Game settings file.

*Gossamer's Config Launcher *
http://www.fileplanet.com/210430/210000/fileinfo/Bad-Company-2---Gossamer's-Config-Launcher-v3.00

Quite usefull actualy,I enabled HBAO and noticed some improvements in the graphics,Yet my FPS were not realy effected at all.

For a laugh i tried to see what this game looked like in DX9...all low settings was getting like 105Fps @ 1920 x 1080 and suprisingly it still looked quite good,only thing that looked horrible was the trees


----------



## Matthew1990

Yeee!!! I may be able to play this in DX9 XD


Cheers!


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> Yeee!!! I may be able to play this in DX9 XD
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Your rig with the 250 should be able to handle BC2 in DX10 on maybe medium?


----------



## Matthew1990

It's choppy. I get about 30fps and if something blows up, which happens a lot, I get 18fps for about 5 seconds.


I'll install it again and see how it goes  Maybe they improved fps, I have not played it for ages.


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> if something blows up, which happens a lot, I get 18fps for about 5 seconds.
> 
> 
> I'll install it again and see how it goes  Maybe they improved fps, I have not played it for ages.



That happens to me sometimes,...not many though.I dont think its our machines its something to do with the game.


----------



## Matthew1990

I installed it again and it runs smoother than ever!!!


And I am really enjoyin the game now  Probably more than MW2

Got some decent weapons


----------



## Shane

Yeah the updates seem to have done the job,Ive only had a couple issues such as that random "5 second lag" thing when something blows up close....but like i said only occasionaly that happens.

And sound issues,Still to this day i got sound issues....its either Creatives dodgy drivers or something to do with the game,Im thinking its creatives drivers.


----------



## russb

Matthew1990 said:


> I installed it again and it runs smoother than ever!!!
> 
> 
> And I am really enjoyin the game now  Probably more than MW2
> 
> Got some decent weapons



 Any game is better than that crap


----------



## TechShark

when were the updates released? I installed the game last thursday.. should i have the updates?


----------



## linkin

^ Go online in the game and it should dload them all.


----------



## JLuchinski

Nevakonaza said:


> And sound issues,Still to this day i got sound issues....its either Creatives dodgy drivers or something to do with the game,Im thinking its creatives drivers.



 I would say it's your drivers to. I'm using the crappy Realtek onboard sound and haven't had any issues, except for this game is alot quiter, I have to turn my speakers up pretty high compared to other games.


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> ^ Go online in the game and it should dload them all.



Thats what i love about steam,Just not having to bother finding and downloading all the updates/patches manualy....its all done for you 



JLuchinski said:


> I would say it's your drivers to. I'm using the crappy Realtek onboard sound and haven't had any issues, except for this game is alot quiter, I have to turn my speakers up pretty high compared to other games.



Yeah,ive tried diffrent driver versions,even the latest and still issues.

I wish Creative would get their act together and release some decent drivers for a change.


----------



## just a noob

And here is what happens on a server not on your skill level:


----------



## JLuchinski

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats what i love about steam,Just not having to bother finding and downloading all the updates/patches manualy....its all done for you
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,ive tried diffrent driver versions,even the latest and still issues.
> 
> I wish Creative would get their act together and release some decent drivers for a change.



 Have you tried your onboard audio?


----------



## Shane

Nice just a noob,I went on a server a few weeks ago,It was like all the enemy players were high or something and didnt see me,I could litraly walk up to them and knife then....one enemy sniper turned around when i was behind him and done nothing ,I kindly shot him in the head.



> Have you tried your onboard audio?



I have yes,But going from my Creative card it sounded horrible and not very clear sounds....i couldnt live with the on-board sounds.


----------



## Matthew1990

I lol so many times when I use sniper, I just can't get a shot, mostly hit markers and sometimes I can't hit stationary guy, amazing.....


Highest score game I had was 8800, I am still lvl10 and would love to find a server where I can get more than 1.5K/D


----------



## just a noob

Lol, last night on that server I was running around with an sv98, magnum ammo, and red dot scope, got a few marksman headshots somehow


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> I lol so many times when I use sniper, I just can't get a shot, mostly hit markers and sometimes I can't hit stationary guy, amazing.....



Dude its so easy,Im actualy a better sniper on BC2 than i was on MW2,Just gotta keep practice.

The M95 Sniper rifle is my choice


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> Dude its so easy,Im actualy a better sniper on BC2 than i was on MW2,Just gotta keep practice.
> 
> The M95 Sniper rifle is my choice



I don't really use the M95, Not really sure why, maybe it's just easier for me to use the gol or something? It doesn't really matter either way, I usually shoot then in the face lol(If I do use the m95 I use magnum ammo to make sure I get the kill) and then you can use upgraded explosives with the mortar strike and the gol


----------



## Shane

just a noob said:


> I don't really use the M95, Not really sure why, maybe it's just easier for me to use the gol or something? It doesn't really matter either way, I usually shoot then in the face lol(If I do use the m95 I use magnum ammo to make sure I get the kill) and then you can use upgraded explosives with the mortar strike and the gol




The only thing i hate about the the M95...its LOUD! if your sniping on the map Isla Inocentes for example, its very easy for an enemy to sneak around when he hears your gunshots and try and knife you,i keep on throwing those motion detectors behind me just to watch out...theyre very helpfull 

Whats your least faverite map?

I hate Nelson Bay...horrible map imo.


----------



## Aastii

my favourite map is the one that came in the demo, can't remember the name of it off the top of my head, can't remember the name of any of them actually lol.

I've actually sussed out the sniper, including, which I am VERY happy about, quick scoping 

Do you all just play on your own, or do you jump into TS with the people on the server you are on, or, do you go as far as I have and got a clan?


----------



## Shane

I dont bother with clans and all that crap,I just like to search for any server and play when ive got time.

Thing with been in some clans,you have to be there at major events....or you have to prove to some 15 yr old who runs the clan that you are good enough 

not got time for that


----------



## just a noob

It appears that I'm now a hacker, seeing as I took "20 bullets"


----------



## Shane

just a noob said:


> It appears that I'm now a hacker, seeing as I took "20 bullets"



Lmao....your accuser must have been on a lagging like hell!

I got called a hacker twice (not in the same game) when someone tried to knife me and nothing happened,and i killed them,Its that damn knife bug...

It is annoying though i must admit,cant believe they have not fixed it yet!


----------



## Matthew1990

I just realized, how gay are people hiding in buildings with Gustavs???? They are doin mah nut in........


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> I just realized, how gay are people hiding in buildings with Gustavs???? They are doin mah nut in........



Yeah they can be annoying sometimes!

Anyone else notice the lack of teamwork in this game now,Its seems everyone just wants to do their own thing and not do any teamwork whatsoever...medics not healing or reviving...Assult not handing out ammo etc. 

dont know why because thats how you earn the most points.

Maybe its just the servers i go on,i dunno.


----------



## Matthew1990

I play Squad Deathmatch now, I cant be asking for ammo or a medic and everyone just goes for kills so I stopped playing objectives.


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> Lmao....your accuser must have been on a lagging like hell!
> 
> I got called a hacker twice (not in the same game) when someone tried to knife me and nothing happened,and i killed them,Its that damn knife bug...
> 
> It is annoying though i must admit,cant believe they have not fixed it yet!



lol, I put a knife in his head twice before I gave him up and sprayed him with the m9-3. And as for noobs in the buildings with a CG, If you're recon call in a mortar strike and get rid of their cover. Or if you can get close enough, blow the building up with C4
edit: I've been called a glow hacker now, guess noobs just don't like being shot in the face


----------



## russb

I agree this its so true.(Anyone else notice the lack of teamwork in this game now,Its seems everyone just wants to do their own thing and not do any teamwork whatsoever...medics not healing or reviving...Assult not handing out ammo etc)


----------



## Shane

I Cant hear Mcom stations alarms again now ...been working fine for weeks!


----------



## russb

Anybody noticed that most of the servers are empty now,i think people are fed up with the game they need to bring out new maps to put the intrest back in the game.There used to be over 9000 servers now i only see about 7500 showing.


----------



## Shane

Well i have the filter set so it does not show Empty/full servers so have not realy noticed.

Ive been getting bored lately though,i join a server and then think...why did i bother and end up just leaving.

When i first got this game there were loads of teamwork,But ive noticed alot of players are just in for the kills and not bothred about the objective (Rush)


----------



## russb

Bit of useless information,if the servers are worldwide i checked the figures for the amount of servers being used and this is what i came up with.
Before ticking any boxes the total amount of servers was 8,603.
After ticking boxes ranked,hardcore,punkbuster,full,empty,password and ea server the total amount of servers being used was 503.Now as i said if these figures are for worldwide does that mean there are not a lot of people playing the game anymore.I only play when i am really fed up and then its only for say 20mins.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Anybody noticed that most of the servers are empty now,i think people are fed up with the game they need to bring out new maps to put the intrest back in the game.There used to be over 9000 servers now i only see about 7500 showing.



I've not noticed that, but then again I only play on one server, and that is my clans srver which is always full. We have a few hours early morning when we have ~24 people rather than 32, but it is still there with lots playing.



Nevakonaza said:


> Well i have the filter set so it does not show Empty/full servers so have not realy noticed.
> 
> Ive been getting bored lately though,i join a server and then think...why did i bother and end up just leaving.
> 
> When i first got this game there were loads of teamwork,But ive noticed alot of players are just in for the kills and not bothred about the objective (Rush)



That is where clan gaming comes in. You find that in any objective game, not just BC2. You will get a few people that play the game properly, the rest see having a high k/d as winning so don't play proper. You go in a clan though, or even just hop in a clan TS and on their server, and it is much more teamwork orientated and people playing it properly. Obviously the random people in there will sill play just for kills, but when you have 10+ people doing it proper, the people camping sniping or in a tank don't really matter


----------



## Matthew1990

I am addicted to the game now...last night I came back from the club about 1ish and stayed till 4 just to play. I was really cut so my K/D droppped by quite a bit, still good fun.


XD


P.S. Please ppl use V when you see enemy, makes it easier to kill them XD


----------



## memory

Matthew1990 said:


> I am addicted to the game now...last night I came back from the club about 1ish and stayed till 4 just to play. I was really cut so my K/D droppped by quite a bit, still good fun.
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> 
> P.S. Please ppl use V when you see enemy, makes it easier to kill them XD



Don't you mean use Q to spot the enemy?  V is the default button for the mic.


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> Well i have the filter set so it does not show Empty/full servers so have not realy noticed.
> 
> Ive been getting bored lately though,i join a server and then think...why did i bother and end up just leaving.
> 
> When i first got this game there were loads of teamwork,But ive noticed alot of players are just in for the kills and not bothred about the objective (Rush)



I hate it when I'm on a team with other useless recon, they don't even throw motion sensors, let alone figure out the mortar. And then when they try and shoot a gun they miss most every time


----------



## Matthew1990

Yeah, Q XD


----------



## Shane

just a noob said:


> I hate it when I'm on a team with other useless recon, they don't even throw motion sensors, let alone figure out the mortar. And then when they try and shoot a gun they miss most every time



I use Sensor all the time,usualy to watch my own back more than anything....But when i know theres enemy somewhere and im sniper il throw one near them so i can see where theyre going...very handy.

I wonder what other perks were going to get? because if you look on the Recon section,Theres only Mortar and Motion detector to choose,all the rest are blank so im hoping we will get some more stuff for the sniper.


----------



## Matthew1990

Just had my best game 20-2

Brilliant XD


----------



## Shane

Not bad 

Tried the game in DX9 mode with HSBO disabled to see what kind of performance id get....it was actualy problematic and didnt run smooth,flickering textures at the class selection screen..kept getting lag even though i was getting 95-105Fps...very wierd.

gone back to DX10 with HSBO enabled and it plays alot smoother,get around 40-55fps throughout the game.


----------



## Matthew1990

I just realized that I haven't even unlocked medic packs for medics XD
I just hate running with machine guns, they are crap.


----------



## Shane

omg no way ...that was like the first unlock for the medi class i think,what you been doing? 

I finally unlocked the MG3,Not tried it yet...took me ages to unlock it....next unlock is the UMP-45,Ive tried that and its a good one.

The M16-A2 and the M1 Gerand are a pile of crap imo,I just cant kill with them 

We will have to have a round one of the nights Matt


----------



## mtb211

@matthew1990 I totally agree with you, I just unlocked med kit last night , I just hate how inaccurate the gun is... plus I dont have red dot yet, and I find that annoying. 

@nevakonaza I agree with you with the m16a2, I dont use that I use that AN 94, i kick ass with that gun... thats pretty much the only gun im good with in assault.

I think im level 21


----------



## Matthew1990

Nevakonaza said:


> omg no way ...that was like the first unlock for the medi class i think,what you been doing?
> 
> I finally unlocked the MG3,Not tried it yet...took me ages to unlock it....next unlock is the UMP-45,Ive tried that and its a good one.
> 
> The M16-A2 and the M1 Gerand are a pile of crap imo,I just cant kill with them
> 
> We will have to have a round one of the nights Matt




To be honest, I've only started playin engi last nite XD It is really crap that you have to start with crap ass weapons and your only chance to kill is with RPG since 1 v 1 against any assault rifel and you are dead after 0.2sec. I just repair tanks when I am engi, quick XP and helps team a lot. I've played assault for about 18hrs and other classes are in minutes XD Unlocked every gun for assault and specilization and I am loving it now 

BTW, does the friends system actually work??? XD I've added hundreds of folk, maybe they just don't like me, like Neva XD


----------



## just a noob

Matthew1990 said:


> To be honest, I've only started playin engi last nite XD It is really crap that you have to start with crap ass weapons and your only chance to kill is with RPG since 1 v 1 against any assault rifel and you are dead after 0.2sec. I just repair tanks when I am engi, quick XP and helps team a lot. I've played assault for about 18hrs and other classes are in minutes XD Unlocked every gun for assault and specilization and I am loving it now
> 
> BTW, does the friends system actually work??? XD I've added hundreds of folk, maybe they just don't like me, like Neva XD



Hate it when engineers rely on their noob tube, from my experience the UMP-45 magnum ammo and 4x scope is one of the more overpowered combos i use, about 5 shots and they fall over. Plus there's the PP-2000, 40 round clip and maximum rate of fire. It's absurd


----------



## mtb211

yeah man, the guns are shit in the beginning. I havent unlocked the ump yet, im usking that ak 74u, which sucks balls


----------



## Shane

I take it this means ive unlocked all the weapons now  ,I hope they add some new weapons/maps soon!


----------



## mtb211

lol that sucks


----------



## Shane

Another random wierd thing happened again today,dead soldier went flying like a ragdoll and ended up like this 






Pic in DX9 mode.


----------



## wellhellothere

^ hah

Post up your stats!


----------



## mtb211

whats up with people putting down anti tank mines on the bombs in Rush, thats cheating in my book.


----------



## Shane

mtb211 said:


> whats up with people putting down anti tank mines on the bombs in Rush, thats cheating in my book.



Yeah i also noticed that,Another way that people are cheating is sitting in a tank and just keep on shooting the building with the bomb inside,then obviusly it collapses and the bomb is gone.

I think they should highly reduce the damage the tanks can do to the buildings that the bombs are inside to prevent this cheat.

Theres always someone doing it on the map Isla,because the tank can be far enough away that its hard for people with rocket launchers to take them out...yet its an easy range for the tank :/


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah i also noticed that,Another way that people are cheating is sitting in a tank and just keep on shooting the building with the bomb inside,then obviusly it collapses and the bomb is gone.
> 
> I think they should highly reduce the damage the tanks can do to the buildings that the bombs are inside to prevent this cheat.
> 
> Theres always someone doing it on the map Isla,because the tank can be far enough away that its hard for people with rocket launchers to take them out...yet its an easy range for the tank :/



Then your team should go run and plant C4 and or anti tank mines around it. Problem solved.


----------



## mtb211

wellhellothere said:


> ^ hah
> 
> Post up your stats!




Those are good stats, great kill / death ratio but Win Loss is average, that just shows its hard to get a good team, How did you get to that screen , Ill post mine when I get home from work... I bet im below .500 for kill death 
Did you just do I printscreen in game then paste in photoshop too?


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Then your team should go run and plant C4 and or anti tank mines around it. Problem solved.



But if they stay far back enough....they can see enemy sneaking on foot and boom....theyre gone,You dont always have the oppertunity to plant AT mines either....,Also there will most likely still be enemy snipers on the hills on the centre island so they can take you out...if you have a good team then its easier but 9/10 there isnt realy any teemwork anymore.

Too many people are too intrested in their K/D ratios rather than doing teamwork with this game.


----------



## wellhellothere

@mtb - thanks!  My win/loss rate is crap on all my online fps's - im a bit of a white knight when it comes to team balance, always prefer to be on the loosing side, well, thats my excuse!

http://bfbcs.com/

Go to Graphics, go to 'Get this graphic' on a graphic you like, and search your name. Then just paste the link as an image onto the forum!



With regards the tank/mcom situation, a good enough team will tag a tank (there isnt anywhere on any of the maps where a tank is untouchable and can still take out the mcom) within seconds of the game starting. 

Its all down to decent teamwork imo, a team of long distance snipers for example, serious problem. I agree about the mines, but not C4 - it takes 2 runs at the mcom, with the extra explosives and the explosive damage perks to take out an mcom, thats pretty hard to do.

Agree about the teamwork, its pretty lacking on a lot of servers, but means when you hook up with a decent set of players, its even more rewarding


----------



## ROFLcopter

To anyone that says default weapons are garbage.





I got platinum for both the MG3 and 9A91 Avtomat. So long as you know how to use a weapon you can do very well with it.


----------



## mtb211

haha I just looked up my stats ... my K/D ratio is .8 

I didnt have any winning percentage tho


----------



## just a noob

Patch is coming out tomorrow(that's what EA says) 890mb patch. They're also nerfing the An94


----------



## g4m3rof1337

just a noob said:


> Patch is coming out tomorrow(that's what EA says) 890mb patch. They're also nerfing the An94



Someone posted this on reddit in the BC2 section. 





Then I ran my BC2 Updater and it noticed a new update, and it's taking a little to install, so I'm sure it's the large one.


----------



## Shane

Ah yes about time we had an update,...ive not tried BC2 yet since the update but heres the changelog for those who have not seen it yet 

The one in red = About time!!!!



			
				steam said:
			
		

> Changelog:
> 
> Server - Some potential sources for lag/rubberbanding have been eliminated
> Server - The old reserved slots has been replaced by a kick-on-demand system like in BF2
> Server - Log file for server admins: all remote admin interface commands/events are logged
> Server - Log file for server admins: major server events + all chat messages are logged
> Server - Idle kick is controllable
> Server - Profanity filter can be disabled
> Server - Teamkill-kick system is controllable
> Server - Ticket counts and bleed rate are controllable per-level
> Server - Infantry only mode available per-level
> Server - Initial spawn delay and respawn delay are adjustable
> Server - Server description can be up to 400 characters, and use "|" for line breaks
> Server - Banlist can contain up to 10.000 entries
> Server - reduced latency in packet handling
> 
> Admin Interface - fixed the player.onKill spam that occasionally happened
> Admin Interface - ensured that player.onJoin events always report the player name
> Admin Interface - events triggered when people spawn
> Admin Interface - much more info on kills
> Admin Interface - detailed stats are reported at end-of-round
> 
> Gameplay - Various minor level bugfixes
> Gameplay - Helicopter handling has been tweaked
> Gameplay - Weapon tweaks have been implemented based on PC public feedback
> Gameplay - Tracer dart gun speed has been changed from 300 m/s to 200 m/s
> Gameplay - Fixed technical hang when a crate was armed outside of the combat area
> Gameplay - "Victory is near" message was shown for the wrong team on Valparaiso, this has been fixed
> Gameplay - Countermeasures can be fired when driving a helicopter
> Gameplay - The brightness of the pilot view in the Russian helicopter has been reduced
> Gameplay - Advanced Spotting scope works better
> Gameplay - Knifing people in the back works again (we backed out the change that we had done for Server R11)
> Gameplay - Hit box for moving targets expands based on the speed of the targets movement
> Gameplay - G36 now has crosshair when in Hardcore mode
> 
> Server Browser - Servers are sorted into 3 categories: Normal, Modified, Hardcore depending on their settings
> Server Browser - Added support for retrieving update progress
> Server Browser - Now refreshes information
> Server Browser - Join queue system when attempting to join a full server
> Server Browser - All settings are automatically saved between sessions
> Server Browser - Pings are sent via an alternate mechanism, which should work for non-Administrator users as well
> 
> Client - Fixed DX9 issue, which likely caused graphics glitches and perhaps crashes
> Client - Fixed some crashes
> Client - Toggle/hold crouch is user controllable
> Client - Toggle/hold zoom is user controllable
> Client - Vsync bugfixed for DX10/DX11
> Client - Rewritten how settings are written to disk; this should reduce/eliminate the spawn lag
> Client - Fixed bug where a player could join a server before the stats has been downloaded causing faulty stats in "EOR- unlock progression"-screen
> Client - New chat system allows chatting when dead (but not during end of round) and keeps a 100 lines log
> Client - Improved Play Now functionality
> Client - Removed K/D ratio and Skill Level filters in the leaderboards
> Client - Any points you get while being dead will be added to your score
> Client - Reduced negative mouse acceleration
> Client - Increased health on the Cobra to match other vehicles
> Client - More informative disconnection/kick reasons
> Client - Support for Map Packs so PC gets future VIP maps at the same time as consoles
> 
> The Balance tweaks are as followed:
> Slightly increased the damage of the UZI at long range.
> The AKs74u now has more felt recoil when aiming.
> The G3, VSS, and all SemiAutomatic rifles now settle slightly faster between shots when aiming.
> The PKM, Type 88LMG, G3, An94, and 40mm shotgun have returned to their former glory.
> Increased the damage of the MG3 to bring it in line with the rest of the LMGs.
> Fixed a bug where the Saiga12 with slugs would do too much damage at long range.
> Fixed a bug where the SVU would do too little damage at long range.
> Fixed a bug where M95 rounds would not kill armored targets with headshots.


----------



## mtb211

I love this game , I love playing RUSH but it kills my K/D average, I always sprint toward the bomb and get killed.... I dont know why I care.. I just hate it when my teamates sit back in use sniper rifles, no one plants... It makes me want to punch everyone on my team in the face


----------



## codeman0013

I love playing this game but onslaught was a waste of money and their time... it wasnt much of a challenge really it was like playing online just with stupid robots that i ran through with a group of guys in under an hour and 8 free achievements lol


----------



## mtb211

> onslaught was a waste of money and their time



What do you mean, whats onslaught ?  im serious, I have no idea


----------



## Shane

Anyone been able to play yet? i still get "This game is currentlyuy Unavailable"


----------



## Dystopia

Anyone know if this game has split screen on the xbox 360/ps3?


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone been able to play yet? i still get "This game is currentlyuy Unavailable"



I haven't been able to play it because my DVD drive is deciding to throw a wobbler and not even open or be recognised or do anything. It has power to it, but it would appear it doesn't, so no updates or playing for me just yet


----------



## mtb211

@aastii
why do you need your cdrom drive to play? gotta use steam brother! love steam, when I moved to germany I could redownload all my games  and not worry about paying those outrageous european prices for games


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone been able to play yet? i still get "This game is currentlyuy Unavailable"



I played it last night. It was great. Everyone was saying it was running smoother and everything.


----------



## codeman0013

Onslought is the new mode they added where 4 people essentially play against the computer on the online maps for 8 new achievements.. I did notice that over the weekend it was really choppy when i was doing recon looking down the 12x and as of last night it was no longer doing that so the update might have fixed it..


----------



## Aastii

mtb211 said:


> @aastii
> why do you need your cdrom drive to play? gotta use steam brother! love steam, when I moved to germany I could redownload all my games  and not worry about paying those outrageous european prices for games



bought limited edition off Linkin for about a third of the price of it over here is why 

You don't NEED the CD, but I was stupid enough when insatlling to say make it so the CD is in the drive to play it, rather than use 1 of the install limit things, which is a dumb ass thing anyway


----------



## mtb211

does the cd rom drive work but the door just wont open? try a replacement drive?


----------



## mtb211

well if you lived in the states id give you my usb dvd drive, sucks aastii


----------



## Aastii

mtb211 said:


> does the cd rom drive work but the door just wont open? try a replacement drive?



Door won't open, light doesn't flash when I try to, door won't shut (opened it with paperclip), windows can't see it, it just doesn't have power.

Not tried anything yet, only noticed when I thought let's try updating BC2. I am pretty sure one of the wins on the wire leading to it is screwed anyway, keeps slipping out of the caseing so probably just that, will stick its own molex from my PSU in there and see what happens later



mtb211 said:


> well if you lived in the states id give you my usb dvd drive, sucks aastii



lol cheers bud, could always mail it if you like instead


----------



## Shane

I still cant play,says the same as i mentioned before..... it cant take all day?


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> I still cant play,says the same as i mentioned before..... it cant take all day?



I've got a friend playing now after downloading it. Sure the servers you are trying to join are the same game version and have actually updated?


----------



## mtb211

i got a 35 mbps connection, should take a few minutes to update 

aastii, i bet a connection on the cdrom is loose


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> I've got a friend playing now after downloading it. Sure the servers you are trying to join are the same game version and have actually updated?



Ive deleted it from steam and re-downloading,the update must have cause some sort of problem cos it just wouldnt launch without getting that error.

@ 27%


----------



## Shane

Well im not impressed so far,before on the same map (Isla) i was getting between 47-53fps at most times.....now after patch 25-30 ish...same settings


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Well im not impressed so far,before on the same map (Isla) i was getting between 47-53fps at most times.....now after patch 25-30 ish...same settings



That's weird. Cause I notice it to run a bit smoother, but also last night when it first launched, every in-game was saying the frame rates improved.


----------



## Shane

well its been the opposite here,i also asked in game if anyone else experience a drop in FPS and some said yes....but for me its like half of what i used to get....dont know what the problem is.

But then again,ive not been getting great FPS in GTA IV:TLAD for some reason,could be a driver/hardware problem. ...il need to check.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Huh.. weird.. Hope you get that fixed! 

The only complaint I have with the update so far is the chat window. It shows up in dark spots and takes up half the screen, lol.


----------



## Aastii

mtb211 said:


> i got a 35 mbps connection, should take a few minutes to update
> 
> aastii, i bet a connection on the cdrom is loose



I checked the cable between (from molex fan> DVD drive) and can't see anything wrong, but did as I said before and plugged a molex in straight from my PSU and it sorted it, so obviously either as you say, loose connection, or the cable is knackered. No biggy though, all is working now and will update when I get back from college and see how it is with the updates


----------



## mtb211

Aastii said:


> I checked the cable between (from molex fan> DVD drive) and can't see anything wrong, but did as I said before and plugged a molex in straight from my PSU and it sorted it, so obviously either as you say, loose connection, or the cable is knackered. No biggy though, all is working now and will update when I get back from college and see how it is with the updates



Good Glad to hear that man

where do you go to school>?


----------



## mtb211

Any of you guys use the Medic ? Thats the only character I have no sucuss with, How long does it take to get the defib or the Red dot scope?


----------



## codeman0013

I use medic here and there.. they key is short bursts and keep moving if you wnat to kill with those guns. they have a ton of rounds but they jump a lot so short bursts help to control and give better accuracy..


----------



## Aastii

mtb211 said:


> Any of you guys use the Medic ? Thats the only character I have no sucuss with, How long does it take to get the defib or the Red dot scope?





codeman0013 said:


> I use medic here and there.. they key is short bursts and keep moving if you wnat to kill with those guns. they have a ton of rounds but they jump a lot so short bursts help to control and give better accuracy..



Medic is just about the only class I use apart from recon (occasionally). I find in close range, spraying is the way to go, for mid-long range, yes, short bursts. It takes a good couple of matches til you get the medic box. Once you have it, just drop it near the red +'s on the minimap and you will get a hell of alot of points. I find it works best on Rush when defending on highly populated servers. Then it is no time until you get the defib and can start getting crap loads of points for doing nothing


----------



## Shane

Oh man the Tracer Dart is crap now...Why did they change it from 300 to 200? It seemed perfect before but now its too damn slow. 

Usualy before i could get the chopper darted in one or two shoots....today i tried 5 times and not one hit


----------



## mtb211

Nevakonaza said:


> Oh man the Tracer Dart is crap now...Why did they change it from 300 to 200? It seemed perfect before but now its too damn slow.
> 
> Usualy before i could get the chopper darted in one or two shoots....today i tried 5 times and not one hit



Even when I get a helicopter with a tracer I can never lock on, I mean not once have  I ever locked on... i must be doing something wrong

1) use tracer
2) Pull out your bazooka (the second one you unlock, forget the name)
3)Right click, aim until it locks right? NEVER works


----------



## Shane

Yeah there was a problem with it not locking on for me either,I think it was a bug but ive not had any problems with locking on lately,Its just the stupid changes they have done to the Tracer thats annoying me now.


----------



## wellhellothere

Dont know how much you fly heli's, but i reckon its a good thing they've reduced the tracer speed. It was too easy to tag choppers at 300m/s. The original speed was painfully slow, now i reckon its just right. 

Speaking of helicopters, the handling is so much better now - it was terrible before. All we need now is a couple more maps with 1 chopper a side!


----------



## just a noob

I have to agree, it was way too easy to tag a chopper, and then you also had no defense against it(you were supposed to be able to drop flares originally). Non borked knife will get me a platinum soon(12 more kills or something like that needed)


----------



## mtb211

I cant even fly a heli, i use wsad but I usually just crash, very difficult..


----------



## Shane

Well ever since the latest update BC2 has ben running crap for me in DX10,very slugish so i thought id set the game to run in DX9 mode,It runs brilliant now....getting around 120fps!...and to be honest,i cant see the diffrence between DX10 and 9,It looks the same. 

Try it guys.


----------



## mtb211

WTF can I not get the traser to lock, someone run through the instructions for me


----------



## codeman0013

I have noticed in the past 3 days a few issues... xbox is back to if you are lucky putting you into an online game half the time it will load and where it should load to where you select your class it restarts.. i finally got into a game after 40 minutes yesterday.. Knife sucks now after last update.. used to be able to walk up and knife a guy and half the time now it just swipes and misses them very annoying.. did they do somethign to the m8? seems its a lot more powerful now then it used to be i got shot yesterday several times by guys halfway across the map never used to be that accurate or good.. just a few frustrating things... i really wish ea would put the time and effort into this game they give the sims because this could be a franchise game too if they would quit screwing it up..


----------



## Shane

mtb211 said:


> WTF can I not get the traser to lock, someone run through the instructions for me



Ive not been able to taser a chopper ever since they changed it,not bothred anymore il leave that to someone else 

Im now running in DX9,if i run in DX10 it performs like crap after all the updates/patches.

Annoyed tbh because it ran great in DX10 maxed out before all the updates.


----------



## mtb211

Nevakonaza said:


> Ive not been able to taser a chopper ever since they changed it,not bothred anymore il leave that to someone else
> 
> Im now running in DX9,if i run in DX10 it performs like crap after all the updates/patches.
> 
> Annoyed tbh because it ran great in DX10 maxed out before all the updates.



Yeah that sucks, and is very strange... I've noticed mine has crashed a few times since the update


----------



## russb

New map pack out now just log onto the game and it will update.
  Thats if you still play the game which i dont.


----------



## Shane

russb said:


> New map pack out now just log onto the game and it will update.
> Thats if you still play the game which i dont.



New map pack? There isnt 

They are too busy faffing about with Medal of Honor.


----------



## russb

The latest news on the Battlefield Blog announces the arrival of Map Pack 4. It reads:


Quote:
Alright Ladies and Gentlemen! New Map pack 4 is out so my suggestion is you turn on your machines, download it from the in-game store and get right into the action! 

Atacama Desert Rush mode - A Russian Naval Group is preparing a massive amphibious assault. Defending the shore are 3 U.S fortifications and a string of artillery defenses. Deteriorating weather and sandstorms, U.S. Command has consolidated all available forces to meet the Russian threat. 

Port Valdez Conquest mode - Russian Forces are poised to attack the harbor in an attempt to seize the Trans Alaskan Pipeline. No fallback exists for either side, this engagement will decide the outcome of the war.

The map pack is available with a VIP code, which is included in every new copy of Battlefield: Bad Company 2. A VIP code can also be purchased via the in-game store. PC users will not need a VIP code and will receive the new map pack via an in-game patch.


----------



## codeman0013

Nevakonaza said:


> New map pack? There isnt
> 
> They are too busy faffing about with Medal of Honor.


 
They may be fussing with Medal of Honor but they still have a full development team working on this game and many new things still to come from what they have said.. This map pack did just come out and it does have the new modes its even on their site..


----------



## Shane

Hang on this sucks big dogs [email protected]@ls.....Dice says its a "Fourth Map pack" when infact its not a new map pack...its just two new game modes with maps we already have!!!!!

I'm not impressed,They screw us with a load of patches that bring misery to thousands and than say that theres a new map pack.


You watch they will continue to throw out update patches,bug fixes until Medal of honor comes out and that will be it,Everything will all be about Medal of honor...

I bet they will do the same what Valve did to Left 4 Dead players,they promised new content such as maps,weapons etc and then the next thing you know they release L4D 2 and want you to buy it as a whole new game and not an update,Leaving the first L4D with the same old crap that got boring.

All about raking in that money now.


----------



## russb

Nevakonaza said:


> New map pack? There isnt
> 
> They are too busy faffing about with Medal of Honor.



   I accept your apology for calling me a liar.


----------



## codeman0013

Considering they are also starting on Battlefield bad company 3 in september time frame i highly doubt they let this one die they have to keep it interesting to peak interst of the 3rd game they kept the original going all the way until 2 came out and made me want to get the 2nd one i have also preordered medal of honor so i'm not worried either way..


----------



## just a noob

It would appear that this latest patch has unbalanced the m60 again, I've gotten so many kills with it. My neostad 2000 and slugs only seems to kill with a headshot. Even when it is point blank. And I almost shot down a helicopter with a tank last night


----------



## memory

Has anybody noticed what they yell when you blow up a vehicle?  I swear it sounds like they are saying Phillip, which is my name.  The first time I heard that, I thought somebody was actually yelling for me.  Kind of freaked me out.


----------



## Shane

Just wondering if anyone running in DX9 has noticed alot of flickering stuff?

Its like little white squares when you move around...very wierd but i can put up with that and get decent framerates rather than running in DX10 and getting crap framerates and slugish performance


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Just wondering if anyone running in DX9 has noticed alot of flickering stuff?
> 
> Its like little white squares when you move around...very wierd but i can put up with that and get decent framerates rather than running in DX10 and getting crap framerates and slugish performance



yep, I get the white squares. If you play it in DX9 through single player, do you get the white squares at cut scenes too?


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> yep, I get the white squares. If you play it in DX9 through single player, do you get the white squares at cut scenes too?



Glad im not alone ,Tbh i cant see any diffrence in "Looks" wise over DX9 - DX10..looks the same 

Not sure about the singleplayer,I tried the first few missions when i got the game when it came out,but then i had to format windows for some reason and have not played he singleplayer since,only multi


----------



## Mez

Hey guys, I haven't played BFBC2 in a while on xbox because of the horrible lag, did they fix it yet?


----------



## Machin3

I've been playing it for a while now and I've ran into very minor lag but overall I have not experienced anything horrible.


----------



## mtb211

Can anyone explain to me how to get the traser dart to lock on, 

1) Shoot dart , hit target
2) Use Gustav, aim at red box 
then what? it never locks when I try, driving me crazy


----------



## Shane

mtb211 said:


> Can anyone explain to me how to get the traser dart to lock on,
> 
> 1) Shoot dart , hit target
> 2) Use Gustav, aim at red box
> then what? it never locks when I try, driving me crazy




1)Taser the target,as you already know...
2)bring out the Gustav and aim down the sight and you will see like a red flashing on the gustavs sight,when the flashing stops thats when its locked on and fire!

It is stupid realy,they should have added a noise to it so you know its locked on or something.


----------



## mtb211

Nevakonaza said:


> 1)Taser the target,as you already know...
> 2)bring out the Gustav and aim down the sight and you will see like a red flashing on the gustavs sight,when the flashing stops thats when its locked on and fire!
> 
> It is stupid realy,they should have added a noise to it so you know its locked on or something.



O really? I thought it would make the same noise it makes when your locked in on a vehicle ... how long does it take to get locked on? Does it have to be a clear shot or can you lock on through bushes/fence etc

I seem to be the only person that sucks at this


----------



## mtb211

hey Nevakonaza , whats your ID for BC2?

My email is [email protected] 

I have 0 friends, people say they add me but I never see anything

Cheers


----------



## Shane

mtb211 said:


> O really? I thought it would make the same noise it makes when your locked in on a vehicle ... how long does it take to get locked on? Does it have to be a clear shot or can you lock on through bushes/fence etc
> 
> I seem to be the only person that sucks at this



it only takes a few seconds,as for can you lock on through bushes/fences...dont know actualy never tried,ive also ran out into the open or looked through a window to lock on 



mtb211 said:


> hey Nevakonaza , whats your ID for BC2?
> 
> My email is [email protected]
> 
> I have 0 friends, people say they add me but I never see anything
> 
> Cheers



My in game name is "CF-Nevakonaza".....I dont have a damn clue how the friends system works in BC2,i cant even see any options to add anyone?

But from what ive just looked on google,the friends system in BC2 is still a mess and does not work right


----------



## wellhellothere

You can lock on through anything :good:


----------



## Matthew1990

Is it only me or there is only like 100 servers up????


----------



## russb

Matthew1990 said:


> Is it only me or there is only like 100 servers up????



 That's because the game has had it,it's boring to much mucking around to get a good game with your friends,if you are lucky that is to get one.


----------



## codeman0013

russb said:


> That's because the game has had it,it's boring to much mucking around to get a good game with your friends,if you are lucky that is to get one.


 

I have to totally disagree on this one.. This game has plenty of life left.. PC wise it may be dying down but xbl is always packed with people and they still have 4 more things to be released to keep people interested until BF3 comes out early next year..


----------



## russb

I'm sorry i should have said on the PC as thats all i have,as Matthew1990 said he 
 is on about the servers which i presume are PC servers.What you state seems
 to agree with us,(PC wise it may be dying down ) if Matthew1990 is talking
 about console servers then that increases my post that the game has had it.


----------



## mtb211

i played last night on the PC, there were loads of servers, I have about 50 under a 90 ping


----------



## mtb211

codeman0013 said:


> I have to totally disagree on this one.. This game has plenty of life left.. PC wise it may be dying down but xbl is always packed with people and they still have 4 more things to be released to keep people interested until BF3 comes out early next year..



4 more things? more down loadable content? aws


----------



## russb

mtb211 said:


> i played last night on the PC, there were loads of servers, I have about 50 under a 90 ping



  Out of how many servers were there when the game came out,1000's now
  look and i think i am right in saying we are talking world wide are we not.


----------



## mtb211

i think it has something to do with the recent update


----------



## russb

What that nobody is playing the game like they were 3 months ago is due to
 the updates sorry i still think it is because people have lost interest in the 
 game.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Out of how many servers were there when the game came out,1000's now
> look and i think i am right in saying we are talking world wide are we not.





mtb211 said:


> i think it has something to do with the recent update





russb said:


> What that nobody is playing the game like they were 3 months ago is due to
> the updates sorry i still think it is because people have lost interest in the
> game.



no, he is right.

When you look at the server list, it only shows servers that are the same game version. Alot of servers have stayed at, or reverted to, the older patch because it was better than this POS new one.


To highlight what I mean, gametracker is a site that has server info of different servers from different games, however, you have to add the server yourself so really, there aren't all servers there. I would say maybe 70% of servers are there.

with that information, at 22:35 GMT on 15/7/2010, a search for all bad company 2 servers, came back with 1328 populated servers. That is not the total servers, that is just servers with people playing. If you are want total servers, you are looking at 6155 servers.

that is fairly normal, if anything pretty damn good. It may seem that just over 21% of servers populated doesn't sound too good, but remember right now, servers in europe (where the majority are, along with US) will be dieing because of it getting later, servers in america will be starting up as it is getting into the afternoon, asian and australian servers will be starting up as it is getting to morning. Also, there aren't always people sat playing the game so you will never get 100% populated or even close to, hell you will never get 40%


----------



## g4m3rof1337

russb said:


> What that nobody is playing the game like they were 3 months ago is due to
> the updates sorry i still think it is because people have lost interest in the
> game.



The game is 6th place in Xfire's top 10, right behind MW2. I'm sure BC2 isn't dying.



Aastii said:


> When you look at the server list, it only shows servers that are the same game version. Alot of servers have stayed at, or reverted to, the older patch because it was better than this POS new one.



Just curious, why is the new patch a POS?


----------



## russb

So you don't think that the amount of players say 3 months ago is any
  different to today's.


----------



## russb

g4m3rof1337 said:


> The game is 6th place in Xfire's top 10, right behind MW2. I'm sure BC2 isn't dying.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, why is the new patch a POS?



  I just checked Xfire and here is the result, 
Most Popular  Newest Games  
1.  Singularity™  
2.  Medal of Honor  
3.  All Points Bulletin  
4.  Transformers: War for Cybertron  
5.  Pro Cycling Manager - Tour de France 2010  
6.  Disciples III: Renaissance  
7.  The Sims 3 Ambitions  
8.  Lego Harry Potter: Years 1-4  
9.  Darkfall Online  
10.  Battlefield - Bad Company 2

  Also no mention of that other loser game MW2.


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Just curious, why is the new patch a POS?



Opinion, yes, but:


Broke tracer
Broke tracer locking (made it worse unless I am doing it even more wrong than before )
I can't kill shit now, I assume balance of guns or health or something has been altered, but I'm not doing a thing different, but not getting anywhere near the score. That is personal, I know, but others I have spoke to have had the same.
Some, myself included, have seen an fps hit with it, I have lost ~15 fps atleast at any one point
Chat Window

Some good has come of it though.

Knifing for instance I have found has improved, and erm, that is about it 

6500

=EDIT=

russb, he is right. That is newest games, if you look at all games:

http://www.xfire.com/games/#

it is 6 (may have to put it in rank order to see it more easily, just click the rank heading)

no surprises, CoD4 is still number 2  look at what happens when you get quality


----------



## just a noob

The tracer is just right imo, you could shoot a helicopter with it each time, basically making helicopters even more worthless(handling seems to have improved). I haven't really noticed any difference with the locking though.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

russb said:


> I just checked Xfire and here is the result,
> Most Popular  Newest Games
> 1.  Singularity™
> 2.  Medal of Honor
> 3.  All Points Bulletin
> 4.  Transformers: War for Cybertron
> 5.  Pro Cycling Manager - Tour de France 2010
> 6.  Disciples III: Renaissance
> 7.  The Sims 3 Ambitions
> 8.  Lego Harry Potter: Years 1-4
> 9.  Darkfall Online
> 10.  Battlefield - Bad Company 2
> 
> Also no mention of that other loser game MW2.



Not sure where you found that list.. but I was referring to the homepage's top 10. 

1. WoW
2. COD4
3. COD2
4. League of Legends
5. MW2
6. BC2
7. Aion
8. CSS
9. Warcraft III
10. Cross Fire


And you can call MW2 a loser game all you want, but it made a shit load of money, and it's actually a fun game. If you don't suck at it.



Aastii said:


> Opinion, yes, but:
> 
> 
> Broke tracer
> Broke tracer locking (made it worse unless I am doing it even more wrong than before )
> I can't kill shit now, I assume balance of guns or health or something has been altered, but I'm not doing a thing different, but not getting anywhere near the score. That is personal, I know, but others I have spoke to have had the same.
> Some, myself included, have seen an fps hit with it, I have lost ~15 fps atleast at any one point
> Chat Window



Huh, I rarely use the tracer, but when I do, I don't have any problems. (but maybe I'm not picking up on anything)
What guns are you guys using? I seem to dominate with the AN-94, M416, M16, and the Rex. I just started using the M16 and Rex more recently, and I'm doing a lot better with them.
I noticed an FPS boost when it first hit, and it's running smooth for me. 
What exactly is wrong with the chat window? I know it takes up half the screen when you're in the dark.



russb said:


> So you don't think that the amount of players say 3 months ago is any
> different to today's.



I'd say it can't be that much different.. I'm sure if they were losing a drastic amount of people, they'd release content that would pull more people in. They wouldn't just let people stop playing their game.


----------



## russb

Sorry i got the wrong list as Aastii pointed out.I still stand by my post 
   saying the game is finished.


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> And you can call MW2 a loser game all you want, but it made a shit load of money, and it's actually a fun game. If you don't suck at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, I rarely use the tracer, but when I do, I don't have any problems. (but maybe I'm not picking up on anything)
> What guns are you guys using? I seem to dominate with the AN-94, M416, M16, and the Rex. I just started using the M16 and Rex more recently, and I'm doing a lot better with them.
> I noticed an FPS boost when it first hit, and it's running smooth for me.
> What exactly is wrong with the chat window? I know it takes up half the screen when you're in the dark



I usually top every MW2 game I am in and still think it is a boring pile of crap. It deffinately made alot of money, but it so did not deserve to.

I suck with the tracer, I am not making excuses, I sucked before, but now I can never hit anything no matter how hard I try, where as before I could get them maybe 1 in 6 or 7 times

I don't know the names of guns, but I usually play medic, either with SAW or whichever LMG you get before the SAW, the second or third unlock I think it is.

I have had to drop settings to low-medium rather than medium - high to get the same fps as I did before @ 1280 x 1024. I still get atleast 60 fps with the lower settings, but if I raise then back I am getting 45 at best, dropping to mid 20s at intense parts.

You just said what is wrong with the chat window. On certain maps it is an arse and if you are in certain buildings, same thing. Why they couldn't just leave it but make the text slightly more obvious I don't know


----------



## Matthew1990

The Chat window is one of the gayiest things I have ever seen. It looks look a chat window out of PSX game.


----------



## mtb211

Aastii said:


> I usually top every MW2 game I am in and still think it is a boring pile of crap. It deffinately made alot of money, but it so did not deserve to.
> 
> I suck with the tracer, I am not making excuses, I sucked before, but now I can never hit anything no matter how hard I try, where as before I could get them maybe 1 in 6 or 7 times
> 
> I don't know the names of guns, but I usually play medic, either with SAW or whichever LMG you get before the SAW, the second or third unlock I think it is.
> 
> I have had to drop settings to low-medium rather than medium - high to get the same fps as I did before @ 1280 x 1024. I still get atleast 60 fps with the lower settings, but if I raise then back I am getting 45 at best, dropping to mid 20s at intense parts.
> 
> You just said what is wrong with the chat window. On certain maps it is an arse and if you are in certain buildings, same thing. Why they couldn't just leave it but make the text slightly more obvious I don't know




I enjoyed the single player, I thought the multiplayer was crap... I really enjoyed the first one, on the PC. Doing the co op missions is really fun tho, exspecially the one when one player flys the uav and bombs while the other tries to complete the level.


----------



## Shane

i still think the tracer is horrible now,before the patch it was perfect imo.

Knife is now better,but all they did is revert whatever changed happened in the previus patch that broke the knife.

I dont understand why they keep on messing with stuff that dont need changing,i mean yes some of the weapons did need adjusting but the knife? come on!

I still play the game,but i am getting a little bored of it now...just the same maps etc its getting boring.

i know its not MW2 but i think they should add a "Close Quarters combat" mode,they could create a smallish map where we all spawn diffrent parts of the map and the Team with the most kills wins...could be a 4 against 4 type of thing.

Make it a Shotgun/Assult rifle only though.


----------



## mtb211

neva whats your steam ID


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> i still think the tracer is horrible now,before the patch it was perfect imo.
> 
> Knife is now better,but all they did is revert whatever changed happened in the previus patch that broke the knife.
> 
> I dont understand why they keep on messing with stuff that dont need changing,i mean yes some of the weapons did need adjusting but the knife? come on!
> 
> I still play the game,but i am getting a little bored of it now...just the same maps etc its getting boring.
> 
> i know its not MW2 but i think they should add a "Close Quarters combat" mode,they could create a smallish map where we all spawn diffrent parts of the map and the Team with the most kills wins...could be a 4 against 4 type of thing.
> 
> Make it a Shotgun/Assult rifle only though.



So something similar to Onslaught mode?


----------



## mihir

I just love this Game even gonna get a tshirt


----------



## sarahjohn63

Bad Company is very fantastic and is at all levels are quite easy to play. It is not so easy to win the stage that I got on the Help menu in Bad Company game. I finished this game many times and I like to play longer.


----------



## russb

sarahjohn 63 welcome to Computer Forum you will not find a more friendly 
  and helpful site anywhere,enjoy.


----------



## Masterfulks

I just bought this off of steam and so far I'm annoyed....

I'm running a gtx 260 core 216 on my i7 920. The frame rate seems ok on high, but I keep getting all kinds of graphic glitches. Nice little squares and such that pop up and distort the screen making it unplayable. I'm downloading the newest drivers now as it's been awhile since I've updated. Hopefully that fixes it.

Next I can't seem to play multiplayer. I do the quick game and it says it can't find any servers. I attempt to browse servers and it doesn't find any. I can't find any info saying that the servers are down, and steam shows the game as up to date. I dunno.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Is this game worth getting?  Looking to get a few PC games and this one keeps popping into my head.  How is the multiplayer?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ChrisUlrich said:


> Is this game worth getting?  Looking to get a few PC games and this one keeps popping into my head.  How is the multiplayer?



This game is awesome! The multiplayer is great, and the destructible terrain is insane.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

g4m3rof1337 said:


> This game is awesome! The multiplayer is great, and the destructible terrain is insane.



Is it DX10?  How are the graphics?  I love awesome PC graphics.  They look unbelievable.


----------



## Shane

ChrisUlrich said:


> Is it DX10?  How are the graphics?  I love awesome PC graphics.  They look unbelievable.



It is DX11 actualy,Ive not tried it in DX11 as my card does not support it but ive run it in DX10 and DX9 and in both the game looks stunning.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Nevakonaza said:


> It is DX11 actualy,Ive not tried it in DX11 as my card does not support it but ive run it in DX10 and DX9 and in both the game looks stunning.



You think my PC will be able to run this game on max at 1920x1200?


----------



## Shane

oh yeah you wont have any problems 

I run it maxed on mine,in DX9 mode and get around 85-95fps,reason i run it in DX9 mode is because since the latest patches if i run it in DX10 mode the gameplay is slugish...its not my machine its their damn patches!

But your rig should run it effortless in DX9 or DX10.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Nevakonaza said:


> oh yeah you wont have any problems
> 
> I run it maxed on mine,in DX9 mode and get around 85-95fps,reason i run it in DX9 mode is because since the latest patches if i run it in DX10 mode the gameplay is slugish...its not my machine its their damn patches!
> 
> But your rig should run it effortless in DX9 or DX10.



I'm about to go get that and DiRT 2!  Wohoo!  Ever play DiRT 2?  

Even though i'm a noob, you wanna show me the ropes?


----------



## ChrisUlrich

The game is soldout!  If I download it from gamestop.com  Do I get a disc ever?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ChrisUlrich said:


> The game is soldout!  If I download it from gamestop.com  Do I get a disc ever?



I don't think so. It's like Direct2Drive and Steam. I purchased and downloaded Warhammer via Gamestop and it works flawlessly.


----------



## Shane

ChrisUlrich said:


> The game is soldout!  If I download it from gamestop.com  Do I get a disc ever?



Just get it from Steam,i know alot of people dont like too but i love buying them for steam because you dont have to fuss around with making sure you have all the latest patches etc.....it downloads them for you!


----------



## Mez

Bleh, I unlocked every single attachment/gun/gadgets/EVERYTHING! and i'm only level 26


----------



## Shane

Alien! Where? said:


> Bleh, I unlocked every single attachment/gun/gadgets/EVERYTHING! and i'm only level 26



same here im lvl 27 and i think i unlocked everything at lvl 23...i think we will see some new stuff though because when you look atthe weapon selec screen theres loads of empty boxes so they can add some more stuff.


----------



## Mez

Nevakonaza said:


> same here im lvl 27 and i think i unlocked everything at lvl 23...i think we will see some new stuff though because when you look atthe weapon selec screen theres loads of empty boxes so they can add some more stuff.



Thats what I was thinking, and while we're at it, Do you know how to get SPECACT for your guns? I'm thinking you have to buy it with real money.


----------



## just a noob

Alien! Where? said:


> Thats what I was thinking, and while we're at it, Do you know how to get SPECACT for your guns? I'm thinking you have to buy it with real money.



I don't know if the Doctor Depper promotion is still going on or not(doubt it). If it is off, then you do have to buy them for real money.


----------



## memory

Take a look at this video and tell me what they are yelling at 8:23.  It sounds like they are saying Phillip, which is my name.  It freaked me out when I first heard it.  I thought someone was yelling for me.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzdJtcYDZuI


----------



## Mez

memory said:


> Take a look at this video and tell me what they are yelling at 8:23.  It sounds like they are saying Phillip, which is my name.  It freaked me out when I first heard it.  I thought someone was yelling for me.
> 
> http:
> //www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzdJtcYDZuI



I believe one of the characters were saying "Got Em'" after he killed a spotted enemy.


----------



## Shane

Failed to connect to EA online.

Servers down or something? Anyone else get this?


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Failed to connect to EA online.
> 
> Servers down or something? Anyone else get this?



no I just connected fine


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> no I just connected fine



That was wierd,i could not connect last night when i posted this,but its fine this morning


----------



## ChrisUlrich

You guys think this PC could play BC2 comfortably?

E6600
8800GTS 512mb (G92)
2gb DDR2 800


----------



## Shane

It will play it yes,but what settings not sure probably medium depending on what screen res your going to play on.

I played BC2 on my 8800GT,Core 2 Duo E6300,2gb ram and it ran fine on Medium settings @ 1680 x1050 res in DX10.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Nevakonaza said:


> It will play it yes,but what settings not sure probably medium depending on what screen res your going to play on.
> 
> I played BC2 on my 8800GT,Core 2 Duo E6300,2gb ram and it ran fine on Medium settings @ 1680 x1050 res in DX10.



He's running XP Pro so only DX9 there.  I was hoping for medium settings at a medicore resolution.  He only has a 19" full screen.

I am hoping I can run 1920x1200 though on max blast DX10.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

"high" is the highest setting available for this game?  I am not impressed by the graphics... :-/


----------



## wellhellothere

Nevakonaza said:


> I played BC2 on my 8800GT,Core 2 Duo E6300,2gb ram and it ran fine on Medium settings @ 1680 x1050 res in DX10.



Thats impressive. Im using a 512mb 8800gt, quad core and 4Gb ram and im stuck on low settings at 1440x900. Even then i get frames as low as 20 with loads of smoke


----------



## g4m3rof1337

wellhellothere said:


> Thats impressive. Im using a 512mb 8800gt, quad core and 4Gb ram and im stuck on low settings at 1440x900. Even then i get frames as low as 20 with loads of smoke



Dual 8800GTs, Q9450, and 4GB of Ram @ 1680x1050, and I'm running smooth on Medium. I tried the automatic DX version, which I assume is DX10, and I changed it to DX9, and didn't see much of a difference.


----------



## Shane

wellhellothere said:


> Thats impressive. Im using a 512mb 8800gt, quad core and 4Gb ram and im stuck on low settings at 1440x900. Even then i get frames as low as 20 with loads of smoke



Thats wierd,although i played it on those specs when the game first came out...since then they have released updates/patches that have caused problems and lag on some system setups.

i had an issue some time back on my current rig with a Q6600 + 4890,it played like crap after the update but now all of a sudden it plays fine all maxed so im not sure exactly what theyre doing.


----------



## wellhellothere

Yeah i reckon it did run a lot smoother on first release - i was running the beta on medium/high settings.

On a seperate note, do you have any idea why im stuck without the option of anti aliasing, yet my 8800gt is dx10 compliant? I was under the impression that enabling AA was only availble for Dx10 and 11 cards...

(really doesnt matter too much - got a 460gtx on the way!)


----------



## mtb211

wellhellothere said:


> Yeah i reckon it did run a lot smoother on first release - i was running the beta on medium/high settings.
> 
> On a seperate note, do you have any idea why im stuck without the option of anti aliasing, yet my 8800gt is dx10 compliant? I was under the impression that enabling AA was only availble for Dx10 and 11 cards...
> 
> (really doesnt matter too much - got a 460gtx on the way!)



yeah thats weird you say that, ive noticed mine doesnt run as well too... why is that?


----------



## wellhellothere

Its like what Neva said, they included various graphics tweaks in the patches. The first patch slowed everything down, the second hugely increased performance, now it seems like the latest one has slowed everything down again. Something to do with the shadows is my guess


----------



## Mez

Haha I called EA yesterday and gave them a BS story about how i've been with them since BF 1942  I have a veteran status of 5 and the M1 Garand now  But, on xbox live.


----------



## Shane

I hate the M1Garand ,Its useless unless your right on top of your enemy.
Thats why you hardly ever see anyone using it


----------



## Shane

samuelbelly said:


> Bad Company 2 will take place in mountainous areas along the borders with Russia, among others. It will include places in the snowy mountains, dense jungle, and deserts of sand as in the story mode and multiplayer mode.


----------



## memory

You know how at the end of the round it gives you your shots fired, hit percentage and stuff like that.  Well today I joined a game that was almost over, shot like 5 times with a shotgun and it said I fired 24 rounds.  I never really thought about it until now but in a full round, it says I have fired 3 to 400 rounds.  I think that is a little much.

Has anybody else noticed this?


----------



## Shane

Expansion pack coming for Bad Company 2>>>

Anoucement trailer>
[YT]XgFcJ38-IOc[/YT]

[YT]ro6FVcxiKI8[/YT]

What ya think?


----------



## just a noob

memory said:


> You know how at the end of the round it gives you your shots fired, hit percentage and stuff like that.  Well today I joined a game that was almost over, shot like 5 times with a shotgun and it said I fired 24 rounds.  I never really thought about it until now but in a full round, it says I have fired 3 to 400 rounds.  I think that is a little much.
> 
> Has anybody else noticed this?



Slugs or standard rounds? If it's slugs than no, but if it's normal rounds then yes.

As for the dlc it could be decent. Gets annoying when they mess with the drop on snipers every patch, though.


----------



## Shane

just a noob said:


> As for the dlc it could be decent. Gets annoying when they mess with the drop on snipers every patch, though.



Il definatly get it the DLC,Although ive not even played the Singleplayer in BC2 yes,I only done about 2 missions as i was too occupied in the Multiplayer.

As for the sniper bullet drop...They adjusted it again? :/ Ive not been a sniper for ages so i wouldnt notice


----------



## just a noob

Nevakonaza said:


> Il definatly get it the DLC,Although ive not even played the Singleplayer in BC2 yes,I only done about 2 missions as i was too occupied in the Multiplayer.
> 
> As for the sniper bullet drop...They adjusted it again? :/ Ive not been a sniper for ages so i wouldnt notice



I dunno, I haven't played for a while(probably 10 weeks+), and I can't shoot all the enemy snipers in the face like I used to.


----------



## linkin

Yeah i've seen those, needs more than 4 bloody maps tho -.-


----------



## Shane

I cant wait for it!

[YT]x33ugF0yK1g[/YT]


----------



## Shane

Vietnam Pre-order now available at EA...its £9.99
http://eastore.ea.com/store/eaemea/...etailsPage/ThemeID.850300/productID.219316800

I wonder why Steam does not have it yet?


----------



## ROFLcopter

I just got BC2 for the computer last week. Had it for the 360. How many people will be getting Vietnam???


----------



## just a noob

Screw that, I just played bc2 for the first time since July(according to steam) pile of shit to me now


----------



## russb

just a noob said:


> Screw that, I just played bc2 for the first time since July(according to steam) pile of shit to me now



 I tried it again and i'm inclined to agree with you mate.


----------



## ellanky

Would anyone recommend this game? Im thinking of buying it. BF2 is my favorite game and cant wait till BF3 comes out but until then, will BC2 keep me entertained?


----------



## russb

Ask Nevakonaza he loves the game mind you he only has one game and thats it.Ain't that right Nev hahaha


----------



## Shane

@ Russ  :good:

@ellanky,Yes BC2 is an awesome game imo...the multiplayer is fun and more realistic,more teamwork based aswell (when they do)...also there is new content comming out soon for it 

I say grab it ...then you can kick Russb,s Ass in a game


----------



## russb

Nevakonaza said:


> @ Russ  :good:
> 
> @ellanky,Yes BC2 is an awesome game imo...the multiplayer is fun and more realistic,more teamwork based aswell (when they do)...also there is new content comming out soon for it
> 
> I say grab it ...then you can kick Russb,s Ass in a game



 No way  

...then you can kick Russb,s Ass in a game  

 i'v given up on the game.

 Nev check you messages


----------



## ellanky

Nevakonaza said:


> @ Russ  :good:
> 
> @ellanky,Yes BC2 is an awesome game imo...the multiplayer is fun and more realistic,more teamwork based aswell (when they do)...also there is new content comming out soon for it
> 
> I say grab it ...then you can kick Russb,s Ass in a game



lol. Alright sounds good. I'll get it once the semester ends tho, I dont want to get too distracted right now.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I haven't played this game since MOH, but I plan on getting back into it. Anyone hear about Map Pack 7? The first 'official' map pack. 

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...ay-heading-for-battlefield-bad-company-2.aspx


Two (of my favorite) maps from BC1, as well as two maps from the BC2 singleplayer. Looks awesome. I can't wait!


----------



## Shane

Im glad its going to be free 

i was expecting them to want to charge us for this new map pack + Vietnam on top,i dont mind paying for Vietnam as its like another game on top.


----------



## JackOddy

Hey there,

I'm thinking of either buying an Alienware M11X or the Dell Inspiron 15. However, I'm a bit confused with the M11's processor, it says it has an Intel i5 Prcocessor with turbo boost up to 1.86 GHz. Now, is that processor better than an Intel Core 2 Duo? Cuz the sys req for BFBC2 is 2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, I'm just wondering if an i5 1.86 GHz will be able to run BFBC2 better than say, an Intel Core 2 Duo 2 GHz?

Thanks


----------



## Aastii

JackOddy said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm thinking of either buying an Alienware M11X or the Dell Inspiron 15. However, I'm a bit confused with the M11's processor, it says it has an Intel i5 Prcocessor with turbo boost up to 1.86 GHz. Now, is that processor better than an Intel Core 2 Duo? Cuz the sys req for BFBC2 is 2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, I'm just wondering if an i5 1.86 GHz will be able to run BFBC2 better than say, an Intel Core 2 Duo 2 GHz?
> 
> Thanks



I have moved your post from the other battlefeild thread to a new one for you here:

http://www.computerforum.com/186021-gaming-laptop.html

please refrain from taking a thread off topic or threadjacking in future, if you have a problem, create a new, relevant thread for it


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The new DLC is awesome. I think it's the first 'official' map pack, with 4 new maps. Two of them are from Bad Company 1, and they were my favorite two. Then the other two are from BC2's singleplayer. I just played on all 4 of them and they are large and really fun.


----------



## ellanky

Today was my first time playing  it and oh boy, its nothing like BF2, I was noobing it up out there. Once I'll get the hang of it things should get interesting.

IMO this is game is somewhat hardware intense, or is my rig just out of date? D:
lol. I have to run it everything on low DX9 with textures on medium, but I still think it looks good


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> The new DLC is awesome. I think it's the first 'official' map pack, with 4 new maps. Two of them are from Bad Company 1, and they were my favorite two. Then the other two are from BC2's singleplayer. I just played on all 4 of them and they are large and really fun.



Oh thats good news,Ive not played in a while due to my rig been down,cant wait to try it out.



ellanky said:


> IMO this is game is somewhat hardware intense, or is my rig just out of date? D:



Yeah BC2 favours Quad Core.


----------



## ellanky

I just got 39 kills and 13 deaths score. That is the highest score i've gotten so far. Most were kills with the M1 Garand. 
I was accused of hacking. lol


----------



## zombine210

woot! i just finished the single player campaign.
kind of lame if u ask me. 

also, i now officially hate EA.


----------



## Shane

zombine210 said:


> kind of lame if u ask me.



WHAT 








Haha....seriously though i loved every minute of BC2s single player,I've not been hooked on a FPS for sometime because they have been kind of a letdown,But BC2 done me proud....cant wait for BC3. or Battlefield 3 whatever they're going to call it.



zombine210 said:


> also, i now officially hate EA.



Their Customer Support are a waste of time thats a fact,Im shocked at how poor their customer support actualy is.


----------



## mrjack

Nevakonaza said:


> Haha....seriously though i loved every minute of BC2s single player,I've not been hooked on a FPS for sometime because they have been kind of a letdown,But BC2 done me proud....cant wait for BC3. or Battlefield 3 whatever they're going to call it.



I really liked the single-player campaign as well. But I was a bit disappointed when I noticed that I couldn't blow up the rooftops of buildings during the mission where you *spoiler alert* have to protect the satellite. I could blow up the walls of buildings, but when I tried to blow up a section of the roof where the enemy tried to get to I simply couldn't.


----------



## zombine210

Nevakonaza said:


> WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....seriously though i loved every minute of BC2s single player,I've not been hooked on a FPS for sometime because they have been kind of a letdown,But BC2 done me proud....cant wait for BC3. or Battlefield 3 whatever they're going to call it.



it was just the last fight, where you shoot the guy out of the air. it only lasts like 5 seconds and that's it. you land in texas. i mean, what is that? srsly?
i was really expecting a huge ass battle. :gun:



> Their Customer Support are a waste of time thats a fact,Im shocked at how poor their customer support actualy is.



used up three (3) emails trying to create an account to play online. when i was finally able to browse their servers, guess what? i still couldn't play. because i refuse to install that punkbuster BS on my machine.

other than that... it was on ok shooter. a bit short and the story didn't draw me in like other games.  meh.


----------



## Aastii

zombine210 said:


> because i refuse to install that punkbuster BS on my machine.



Why


----------



## zombine210

Aastii said:


> Why



because it's already installed with every other game i put on my machine.
it says so right there in my programs and features


----------



## mrjack

Looks like I'll be doing badly on some multiplayer maps for a while longer, particularly on long maps with little cover. At least until I get some scopes/red dot sights like almost everybody else.


----------



## diduknowthat

I do like the new map packs, but I seriously hope that BF3 is more like BF2. Enough with this dumbing down for consoles, we want 64 (or 128) multiplayer online with gigantic maps, jets, commander system and more!!


----------



## Shane

diduknowthat said:


> I do like the new map packs, but I seriously hope that BF3 is more like BF2. Enough with this dumbing down for consoles, we want 64 (or 128) multiplayer online with gigantic maps, jets, commander system and more!!



+10 to that,Im sick of games developers just taking the easy option and porting games from console to pc these days.


----------



## kobaj

diduknowthat said:


> I do like the new map packs, but I seriously hope that BF3 is more like BF2. Enough with this dumbing down for consoles, we want 64 (or 128) multiplayer online with gigantic maps, jets, commander system and more!!



I don't know about that. MAG had 128 players and ended up sucking pretty badly (arguably, that's because it was on ps3, but ignore that for a moment). More isn't always better. There certainly is a dumbing down going on in games, but I think that's just more of a loss in quality. We don't need quantity to make up for that loss of quality, however original and unique ideas and gameplay certainly would make up for it. I'm sure this influx of poorer quality games coming out has something to do with the industry pumping more and more games out (eg activitions COD doing a game per year), rather than simply upgrading or working on existing games and mechanics to make them better. But what are we to do.


----------



## =OSS*Xconman=

As far as BF3 is concerned, how would you guys feel about a MW2 gun specialization style added to that game? I feel kind of restricted having the same guns over and over again. Okay 2 out of the 12 the class offers you is good. I prefer new content being added to keep interests and add edges. :gun:


----------



## ellanky

=OSS*Xconman= said:


> As far as BF3 is concerned, how would you guys feel about a MW2 gun specialization style added to that game? I feel kind of restricted having the same guns over and over again. Okay 2 out of the 12 the class offers you is good. I prefer new content being added to keep interests and add edges. :gun:



That would kill it for me.
One of the reasons I liked BF2 was that the kits had no specializations/perks. Now BC2 sorta has it  which is the thing that bothers me but the game is still go so yeah


----------



## Shane

Well im pissed off atm,Since buying the Specact Kit DLC on steam two weeks ago it would not unlock getting this error.







I sent Steam Support an Email and have still got no responce,so i contacted EA Live support and they said to me that the Key Steam gave to me is showing up as Invalid and EA cannot help me any further,So i said to the guy at EA...what happens if Steam never get back to me?....he would not answer me and just kept saying you need to contact Steam.

Really annoying,Theyre quick enough to take your cash though.


----------



## russb

nev i bought BFBC2 Vietnam off Steam and because i had not bought BFBC2 off Steam they would not give me a code.So i got my money back went on EA Stores and bought BFBC2 Vietnam for £4.99 which is £5.00 cheaper than Steam and i have been playing it.Keep sending emails to Steam they will answer you in the end.I dont like Steam myself.Nev you have got to get Vietnam it's great.


----------



## Shane

hey mate,im not talking about Vietnam,i have that and it activated fine,Its the Specact DLC for the "Regular" BC2 im talking about that wont activate.

What you think of Vietnam so far Russ?ive got to like it now its a nice change of scenery.


----------



## russb

Nev i did read all of your post i was just trying to say keep sending the emails
as they will answer you.As to Vietnam i think it's great i played it for about 
10 mins to see what it was like and i shall give it a good go tomorrow.Hope father Christmas came to your house and left loads of goodies for you and family,all the best for the new year mate.


----------



## Shane

russb said:


> Nev i did read all of your post i was just trying to say keep sending the emails
> as they will answer you.As to Vietnam i think it's great i played it for about
> 10 mins to see what it was like and i shall give it a good go tomorrow.Hope father Christmas came to your house and left loads of goodies for you and family,all the best for the new year mate.



Yeah il have to send another tommorow,I heard alot of people are having activation problems with Battlefield 2 aswell from the steam deals,maybe its not just me.

All the best to you aswell


----------



## ellanky

Hey so Steam is having a sale on BC2 its $7 and figured since its so cheap might as well get it for my dad since he really likes it, thing is I installed from box/dvd on his computer  to see how it would play but he still prefers playing it on my computer.

My question is, if I buy it off steam do i have to download the whole game again or can i maybe move the BC2 folder from the EA folder into the Steam folder


----------



## ellanky

Nvm I got it


----------



## diduknowthat

kobaj said:


> I don't know about that. MAG had 128 players and ended up sucking pretty badly (arguably, that's because it was on ps3, but ignore that for a moment). More isn't always better. There certainly is a dumbing down going on in games, but I think that's just more of a loss in quality. We don't need quantity to make up for that loss of quality, however original and unique ideas and gameplay certainly would make up for it. I'm sure this influx of poorer quality games coming out has something to do with the industry pumping more and more games out (eg activitions COD doing a game per year), rather than simply upgrading or working on existing games and mechanics to make them better. But what are we to do.



That's true, but at least 64 players would be nice. BF2 had that and it worked brilliantly. 

What I think BF3 needs is the gun customizations of MW2 (I don't know about Blackops, I think making your own skins and reticles is just pushing it too far) and the maps and commander + squad system of BF2. I don't want another game that gives me ADHD when I play it.


----------



## Shane

Anyone having random disconnects lately? its happened 3 times so far this week and its always towards the end of the bloody game when you have earned all the points!!!!

Ive been trying out weapons that i usualy dont use,And i must say the GOL is a fantastic Sniper rifle,cant believe i didnt bother using it before.

Really been enjoying the new maps too,Harvest Day is amazing for Sniping & Tank battles.


----------



## russb

What about Vietnam how are you getting on with that.Do you enjoy playing more than BFBC2 with the older weapons.


----------



## Shane

Not played Vietnam for a few days mate,been more sucked into the new Maps for the regular BC2.

oh and btw i got my "Specact" DLC to work,It finally accepted my key


----------



## russb

Glad you got(oh and btw i got my "Specact" DLC to work,It finally accepted my key ) sorted,i will have try BFBC2 again to see if it can hold my attention
again.


----------



## Shane

russb said:


> Glad you got(oh and btw i got my "Specact" DLC to work,It finally accepted my key ) sorted,i will have try BFBC2 again to see if it can hold my attention
> again.



Yeah i must have tried 7x...but it worked this time,and there was EA Live saying my code was not valid when i asked them for help....pff shows how good their support is.


----------



## mrjack

Nevakonaza said:


> Ive been trying out weapons that i usualy dont use,And i must say the GOL is a fantastic Sniper rifle,cant believe i didnt bother using it before.



Don't be surprised if people get very hostile towards you when you kill them with the GOL. There are a lot of people who hate people who use the GOL because it doesn't have any scope sway.


----------



## Shane

mrjack said:


> Don't be surprised if people get very hostile towards you when you kill them with the GOL. There are a lot of people who hate people who use the GOL because it doesn't have any scope sway.



Meh,i can put up with someone moaning....just last night i accidently Team killed when a dumbass ran infront of my tank...i said sorry just to be nice even though it was not my fault and i had nothing but abuse from the guy and he kept trying to teamkill me back


----------



## zombine210

wow! i just started playing this MP and it's really addicting 

one question though, do people really don't like the tank, because in most servers i've played nobody gets in the the tanks. also, sometimes i see somebody from my team get it so i get in to ride the machine gun, but it's usually some noob taht can't drive it! 

srlsy wha'ts up with this?


----------



## Shane

zombine210 said:


> wow! i just started playing this MP and it's really addicting
> 
> one question though, do people really don't like the tank, because in most servers i've played nobody gets in the the tanks. also, sometimes i see somebody from my team get it so i get in to ride the machine gun, but it's usually some noob taht can't drive it!
> 
> srlsy wha'ts up with this?



Thats wierd ,i see people using the tanks all the time,Including myself and they are easy to use.

The thing thats frustrating my atm with BC2 is there does not seem to be any teamwork anymore like when the game first come out,i hardly see any medics handing out medpacks,engineers dont bother repairing tanks and Assult dont bother handing out ammo....which is stupid really because you can earn so many easy points from it and it helps the team out so much.

It seems like everyone just wants to get kills and thats it.


----------



## ellanky

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats wierd ,i see people using the tanks all the time,Including myself and they are easy to use.
> 
> The thing thats frustrating my atm with BC2 is there does not seem to be any teamwork anymore like when the game first come out,i hardly see any medics handing out medpacks,engineers dont bother repairing tanks and Assult dont bother handing out ammo....which is stupid really because you can earn so many easy points from it and it helps the team out so much.
> 
> It seems like everyone just wants to get kills and thats it.



Explains why everyone, no matter what class, uses the specialization that does more bullet damage


----------



## russb

Nev,llanky how can we get to play together as a team,is there someway to do it ingame if so tell me.We are talking about BFBC2 yes.


----------



## Shane

russb said:


> Nev,llanky how can we get to play together as a team,is there someway to do it ingame if so tell me.We are talking about BFBC2 yes.



Not sure really,Whats your Username in Steam Russ and il try and add you.

I think i can see when your online from there and join in a game with you that way.


----------



## ROFLcopter

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats wierd ,i see people using the tanks all the time,Including myself and they are easy to use.
> 
> The thing thats frustrating my atm with BC2 is there does not seem to be any teamwork anymore like when the game first come out,i hardly see any medics handing out medpacks,engineers dont bother repairing tanks and Assult dont bother handing out ammo....which is stupid really because you can earn so many easy points from it and it helps the team out so much.
> 
> It seems like everyone just wants to get kills and thats it.



1.Stand in front of Medic/Assault
2.Point gun at face and press Q
3.??????
4.Profit

It may not be much but it will alert them that you need something from them. 

Also most tanks drivers I find aren't that good. Actually now that I think about it, it seems that most people in vehicles are terrible. Tanks drivers drive away when you try to repair them. Pilots crash the chopper.Chopper gunners can't hit the broadside of a barn(even when i'm perfectly stable for them). Oh well...more easy targets for me :gun:


----------



## mrjack

Nevakonaza said:


> The thing thats frustrating my atm with BC2 is there does not seem to be any teamwork anymore like when the game first come out,i hardly see any medics handing out medpacks,engineers dont bother repairing tanks and Assult dont bother handing out ammo....which is stupid really because you can earn so many easy points from it and it helps the team out so much.



Every server I've played on so far has had ample amounts of medkits and ammo thrown around for teammates to use. Engineers are usually the ones to drive the vehicles, so they fix them up themselves while others play as the other classes. Medics have also revived a lot of teammates in the servers I've been on.

I've also gotten into the habit of throwing around packs/reviving teammates/fixing vehicles since it not only helps my team but makes it easier to unlock new items.



Nevakonaza said:


> It seems like everyone just wants to get kills and thats it.



That is especially noticeable when it comes to the recon class. Most play it strictly as a sniper, which can get annoying when half of both teams are snipers.

I haven't seen a single player use the assault class' 40mm smoke launcher attachment on a server I've been on. I started using it after I watched a guide on YouTube. It's a great way to provide cover for yourself or a teammate when disarming charges and when moving from cover to cover.


----------



## russb

nev i never got my game BFBC2 off Steam so i will not show up on there.What do you mean user name,when i open Steam i put russb46 then my password does that help at all.You know what i am like with computers i only know how to turn them on and off.


----------



## ScOuT

I have had it for Xbox for a while now...never even played it. I just fired it up and am downloading all the updates via Xbox live now. Looks awesome! My son is only 7 so I have to wait for him to go to bed to play the cool games


----------



## zombine210

l0L !

yesterday, i got on the chopper for the first time. Epic Fail. thing will only go backwards and i crash landed, killing myself 

how do you drive that thign!?


----------



## ScOuT

zombine210 said:


> l0L !
> 
> yesterday, i got on the chopper for the first time. Epic Fail. thing will only go backwards and i crash landed, killing myself
> 
> how do you drive that thign!?



I had the same problem last night...I was an amazing pilot in BF2. I cannot figure out the controls in this one! I can get it in the air but it never lasts but 15 seconds and I eat dirt


----------



## Shane

ScOuT said:


> I had the same problem last night...I was an amazing pilot in BF2. I cannot figure out the controls in this one! I can get it in the air but it never lasts but 15 seconds and I eat dirt



Im the opposite,In BF2 i couldnt fly at all,But in BC2 its really easy.

Just played a great round on the new map Harvest Day,I love the GOL sniper. 
I found a perfect spot to Snipe from,It was in the bushes where i could see if someone tried to creep up on me and was doing real good in that spot until some noob teammate spawned next to me and started shooting like crazy into the sky attracting attention...so of course he gave away my location and bang...dead. 

Seriusly,Im not saying im good BC2 player,But there are some people who play the game that just dont have a clue and should not be allowed to play


----------



## diduknowthat

zombine210 said:


> wow! i just started playing this MP and it's really addicting
> 
> one question though, do people really don't like the tank, because in most servers i've played nobody gets in the the tanks. also, sometimes i see somebody from my team get it so i get in to ride the machine gun, but it's usually some noob taht can't drive it!
> 
> srlsy wha'ts up with this?



I love the tank. It's a bit harder to use than BF2 tanks, as you don't have both smoke grenades and alternative fire machine gun. I always get it and stay behind cover, pop out, shoot a round or two and get back into cover. It's also crucial to be an engineer if you're going to use a tank.


----------



## zombine210

Nevakonaza said:


> Im the opposite,In BF2 i couldnt fly at all,But in BC2 its really easy.
> 
> Just played a great round on the new map Harvest Day,I love the GOL sniper.
> I found a perfect spot to Snipe from,It was in the bushes where i could see if someone tried to creep up on me and was doing real good in that spot until some noob teammate spawned next to me and started shooting like crazy into the sky attracting attention...so of course he gave away my location and bang...dead.
> 
> Seriusly,Im not saying im good BC2 player,But there are some people who play the game that just dont have a clue and should not be allowed to play



yeah, i still can't get a good grip on the sniper rifles. i'm so used to the scout from CSS. i also hate that sometimes the entire team wants to be sniper. that's just gay.

and noobs are lol, they give my position away too, especially when i'm trying to sneak up on a knife kill.

i don't consider myself hardcore FPS gamer, but i would say i'm pretty good. i'm still in the lower ranks and can carry a 5 killing streak consistently in CQB. but bring in the snipers and my kdr drops dramatically.


----------



## mrjack

Nevakonaza said:


> Just played a great round on the new map Harvest Day,I love the GOL sniper.
> I found a perfect spot to Snipe from,It was in the bushes where i could see if someone tried to creep up on me and was doing real good in that spot until some noob teammate spawned next to me and started shooting like crazy into the sky attracting attention...so of course he gave away my location and bang...dead.
> 
> Seriusly,Im not saying im good BC2 player,But there are some people who play the game that just dont have a clue and should not be allowed to play



This, ladies and gentlemen, is why you don't always want to be in a squad.

Hopefully he'll do that a couple more times, get brutally killed and laughed at. That should force him to learn not to do it again.


----------



## russb

Nev i think you are forgetting one thing mate (Seriusly,Im not saying im good BC2 player,But there are some people who play the game that just dont have a clue and should not be allowed to play ) it's a game.We  know we can get the hump with people for example i detest snipers so i dont think they should be allowed to play as it is just the same as camping.Who is right you or me.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Seriusly,Im not saying im good BC2 player,But there are some people who play the game that just dont have a clue and should not be allowed to play



Embrace teh noobs  Everyone was one at some point or another, so long as they are having fun, I don't think it matters how good or bad they are. Go and do competative clan gaming if you want quality players all the time (and more fun )


----------



## russb

Aastii said:


> Embrace teh noobs  Everyone was one at some point or another, so long as they are having fun, I don't think it matters how good or bad they are. Go and do competative clan gaming if you want quality players all the time (and more fun )



 Aastii i think nev is a bit of a snob dont you hahaha


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> Embrace teh noobs  Everyone was one at some point or another, so long as they are having fun, I don't think it matters how good or bad they are. Go and do competative clan gaming if you want quality players all the time (and more fun )



I think thats what i need these days...something more competetive,Yeah i understand that everyones a noob at the start.
Ive thought about joining a clan of some sort,but alot of them want you to be there certian times and i cant do it.



russb said:


> Aastii i think nev is a bit of a snob dont you hahaha




Why you say that 

I am no snob...maybe you are russ but just dont realise it.


----------



## russb

Nev if i were a snob i would be getting my manservant to write this post,haha


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> I think thats what i need these days...something more competetive,Yeah i understand that everyones a noob at the start.
> Ive thought about joining a clan of some sort,but alot of them want you to be there certian times and i cant do it.



For matches they will do, but just about all clans will not make it compulsory to go to every match, and you get a lot of notice, the rest of the time they will make games on the spot, and if you happen to be there, you can play. In public games, it is just for fun, but of course a clan will take it more seriously than the public will, so you will have more tactical game play going on.


----------



## ellanky

russb said:


> Nev,llanky how can we get to play together as a team,is there someway to do it ingame if so tell me.We are talking about BFBC2 yes.



Well russb my 'soldier name' for BC2 is: El_CApitan90

So you can just send friend request via BC2


----------



## mrjack

Played a great round of rush just a while ago, the map was Port Valdez and I was on the defending team. It started out as a 12vs12 match and about halfway through there were only 4 players left on each team. There was much more suspense since you couldn't afford to die and luckily everyone didn't play the recon class. The attackers didn't lose tickets as fast as they usually do in a crowded game, so we played for quite a while. Both teams were fairly even in terms of skill, but eventually the attackers got the advantage when we couldn't destroy their tank before it got into our base.

The fact that there were so few of us on each team also meant that we really had to work together in order to survive.


----------



## russb

ellanky said:


> Well russb my 'soldier name' for BC2 is: El_CApitan90
> 
> So you can just send friend request via BC2


 
 Will do mate cheers.


----------



## myndziuss

Now that by some miracle my internet works like it should im gonna be playing lots of this since i loved it when i was playing multiplayer a long time ago :3


----------



## ROFLcopter

zombine210 said:


> l0L !
> 
> yesterday, i got on the chopper for the first time. Epic Fail. thing will only go backwards and i crash landed, killing myself
> 
> how do you drive that thign!?





ScOuT said:


> I had the same problem last night...I was an amazing pilot in BF2. I cannot figure out the controls in this one! I can get it in the air but it never lasts but 15 seconds and I eat dirt



You need to reverse the air settings in the options. I think by default it's inverted(up means down and down means up) so you have to invert the default so up means up and down means down. 

Also they screwed up the UAV as it's going to be the opposite of the option you set for chopper(it's annoying as I usually have to switch the options so I can pilot one successfully).


----------



## ellanky

I finally unlocked every weapon/gadget.

I can now get back to my favorite class, medic.


----------



## SslagleZ28

Are people still playing this... I just picked up a copy, i figured for $20 why the hell now


----------



## ellanky

SslagleZ28 said:


> Are people still playing this... I just picked up a copy, i figured for $20 why the hell now



Yup people still play. I got mine for 7 or 8 dollars. Sale on steam.

On a side note I did some benchmarking today. I get 42 average frames


----------



## SslagleZ28

ellanky said:


> Yup people still play. I got mine for 7 or 8 dollars. Sale on steam.
> 
> On a side note I did some benchmarking today. I get 42 average frames



I would have got it off stream as well, but my dsl would have taken days to download it  I miss my cable internet


----------



## Giantz

hey I play

ingame name is Giantz

anyone want to buy me the vietnam add-on ?


----------



## zombine210

finally unlocked all the guns & stuff. playing medic is hard. machine guns give u away to all the damn snipers in a deathmath game, it's freaking stupid.

also, unless your squad sticks together you med kit is pretty useless. stupid people.

oh well. now that i have everything, i think it's time to play something else.


----------



## salvage-this

anyone else getting BSODs after updating to the latest patch?


----------



## Shane

salvage-this said:


> anyone else getting BSODs after updating to the latest patch?



Not had any issues here. 

What you guys think of this?

*DICE cancel Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Onslaught and Battlefield 1943.*


> DICE have just announced that Onslaught, the co-op expansion pack for Battlefield: Bad Company 2, and Battlefield 1943 have been cancelled on PC to give the team more time to work on Battlefield 3.



http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/02/03/d...bad-company-2-onslaught-and-battlefield-1943/

Im not too bothred,Id rather have them focus more on BF3....Cant wait for that game its going to be awesome i just know.


----------



## diduknowthat

It's good that DICE is putting more man power into BF3 for PC. Hopefully it'll turn out great! Can't wait for more news.


----------



## Shane

Well they released a BF3 Trailer,Does not tell/show you a thing though. 

Wont be out until fall 2011 though :/


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Well they released a BF3 Trailer,Does not tell/show you a thing though.
> 
> Wont be out until fall 2011 though :/



I think you mean Autumn


----------



## WeatherMan

Fudge BF3, Skyrim comes out in Autumn 2011


----------



## diduknowthat

Isn't there suppose to be a major trailer released tomorrow? I saw the "teaser" and it didn't show anything.


----------



## SslagleZ28

hey i just started playing multiplayer  add me... Stevez28


----------



## Rit

I'd like to play this game if it didn't crash every time I click on the server browser.


----------



## SslagleZ28

You know I started the online play last week, and I've played alot of FPS online and this game play is really good, Im actually enjoying it more than Modern Warfare.


----------



## russb

After the new patches the only trouble i'm getting now and then is connection problem.Getting bored with it now need a new game.


----------



## Shane

russb said:


> After the new patches the only trouble i'm getting now and then is connection problem.Getting bored with it now need a new game.



Not had any connection issues here mate,I must admit though BC2 can get a bit repetative sometimes...thats why i usually play it and then dont go on it for a few weeks.

BF3 wont be out until late 2011,around xmas time i think. 

Have you tried other games russ like-

Metro 2033
Crysis
Warrock (Older F2P game)


----------



## russb

No mate i'm getting lazy and just play the games i have now as i have been disappointed with too many games.


----------



## diduknowthat

russb said:


> No mate i'm getting lazy and just play the games i have now as i have been disappointed with too many games.



Try BF2, I never got bored of that one and I played it for over 3 years.


----------



## ellanky

diduknowthat said:


> Try BF2, I never got bored of that one and I played it for over 3 years.



Same here


----------



## russb

I have just installed CoD United Offensive and went online and was amazed how many people are playing that game so i might have ago later.As to BF2 i will have a look to see if i have the game if so i will install and have ago.


----------



## Shane

Hey guys need a bit of help here,Never really used the RPGs much,But im baffled by the M136AT4.







As you can see it says "Dissposable 84mm HEAT missiles",How the hell do you lock on to a chopper with it though?

I can never get it to lock on!


----------



## ellanky

Well first off HEAT stands for high explosive anti tank. 
And the thing about that rocket in game is that its "guided tracked" so its like the TOW (stationary anti tank missile) which you can change direction after its been fired, hence you're guiding it.

So unlike the RPG-7 or G2 (Carl Gustav) which never change direction when fired (unless of course they've locked on a vehicle because of tracer dart)

edit: 
Sorry I had to go and copy your avatar but after I saw it I had to have it as well


----------



## Shane

Yeah i figured it now,Quite hard to control though :/

Im gonna stick to the RPG-7 i think 

Love the Avatar


----------



## SslagleZ28

I hate noobs and damn shotguns


----------



## diduknowthat

Nevakonaza said:


> Hey guys need a bit of help here,Never really used the RPGs much,But im baffled by the M136AT4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see it says "Dissposable 84mm HEAT missiles",How the hell do you lock on to a chopper with it though?
> 
> I can never get it to lock on!



Those missiles do not lock on to anything. You have to manually guide it. Thus it is useless with the tracer darts as it can't lock onto them.


----------



## mrjack

SslagleZ28 said:


> I hate noobs and damn shotguns



I hate the UH-64 Blackhawk in Valparaiso and the fact that I'm a terrible shot when it comes to hitting a helicopter with an RPG. Five engineers on the attacking team kept taking the Blackhawk and decimating our team. Two of them used the mounted miniguns to mow us down, while two engineers repaired the chopper and the last one piloted the flying fortress. The average life expectancy on our team dropped down to about 10 seconds.


----------



## Shane

diduknowthat said:


> Those missiles do not lock on to anything. You have to manually guide it. Thus it is useless with the tracer darts as it can't lock onto them.



Yeah i know now. 

I hate what they have done to the Tracer gun,Its a nightmare to hit on to a chopper now.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah i know now.
> 
> I hate what they have done to the Tracer gun,Its a nightmare to hit on to a chopper now.



Have they nerfed the range again?


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> Have they nerfed the range again?



I think they have,Im not bragging or anything but i used to be good with it....now im useless!


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> I think they have,Im not bragging or anything but i used to be good with it....now im useless!



I was always awful with it to be honest. Unless there was a tank right next to me, I could never hit a thing


----------



## ROFLcopter

Got all platinum stars for the medic guns. Working on the "All Class" weapons now.

I usually play conquest so I don't really deal with those annoying choppers


----------



## mihir

Ok So I do not know how but I got really interested in playing BC2 again and this time seriously and found it pretty amazing.


I am stuck at the mission Sangre Del Torro.
Where 2 helicopters turn up and I am not able cross it because it is 2 damn hard.Since I am not able to aim the RPGs at the copter and neither am I able to aim the Fixed RPGs at them.They just won't die.
Does anyone remember how they crossed this particular part.


----------



## diduknowthat

mihir said:


> Ok So I do not know how but I got really interested in playing BC2 again and this time seriously and found it pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> I am stuck at the mission Sangre Del Torro.
> Where 2 helicopters turn up and I am not able cross it because it is 2 damn hard.Since I am not able to aim the RPGs at the copter and neither am I able to aim the Fixed RPGs at them.They just won't die.
> Does anyone remember how they crossed this particular part.



Is this the part where you just passed through some canyons with snipers and you have to use a stationary RPG ontop of a castle wall? Either way, I remembered that the choppers always stopped strafing every once in a while. That's when you have to shoot. Otherwise you can lead them and shoot them when they go directly over your head.


----------



## mihir

diduknowthat said:


> Is this the part where you just passed through some canyons with snipers and you have to use a stationary RPG ontop of a castle wall? Either way, I remembered that the choppers always stopped strafing every once in a while. That's when you have to shoot. Otherwise you can lead them and shoot them when they go directly over your head.


Thanks.They do stop moving after a while.I just kept running and after 4 minutes they stopped strafing and met their doom. 
Just crossed that and but now stuck at another location where there is only one chopper.
Anyways will try tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## mihir

So I just beat the game on HARD. 

And it was amazing.
The story and everything,I just hate the fact that my team-mates were all made of crap,they would keep firing for half an hour and would barely manage to kill one guy and they were completely dependant on me.

The last mission was plain awesome.Loved the change,from sand to suburbs to an airplane.
But the last mission was ridiculously easy.

Also at the end when the commander comes there in texas and tells them that the russians will be attacking so does BF3 continue from that or it has a completely different story line??


----------



## diduknowthat

mihir said:


> So I just beat the game on HARD.
> 
> And it was amazing.
> The story and everything,I just hate the fact that my team-mates were all made of crap,they would keep firing for half an hour and would barely manage to kill one guy and they were completely dependant on me.
> 
> The last mission was plain awesome.Loved the change,from sand to suburbs to an airplane.
> But the last mission was ridiculously easy.
> 
> Also at the end when the commander comes there in texas and tells them that the russians will be attacking so does BF3 continue from that or it has a completely different story line??



Nah, BF3 is confirmed to have nothing to do with BFBC. Who knows, maybe they'll make a BFBC3.


----------



## DarthBrownie

Has anyone been noticing recently who plays this game through a console that, there's quite a bit of hackers now.  Mostly the infinite health types.


----------



## mrjack

DICE really needs to fix the way teams are balanced out. I recently played on a server where the opposing team was made up of level 40-50 players with one level 31 and one level 15. My team had less players, all between level 1-40 (most of them were in the range of 1-20) and when the teams were balanced we got the level 15 on our team. What ensued can only be described as a massacre.


----------



## DarthBrownie

mrjack said:


> DICE really needs to fix the way teams are balanced out. I recently played on a server where the opposing team was made up of level 40-50 players with one level 31 and one level 15. My team had less players, all between level 1-40 (most of them were in the range of 1-20) and when the teams were balanced we got the level 15 on our team. What ensued can only be described as a massacre.



Well judging by my experience for online fps games.  Level factor doesn't really mean anything if you know what to do at any situation without hesitating much.  Sure it'll take a day or 2 for a newb to get good at the game but if he or she's interested, that person will be as good as any person veteran soldier you see by the time he or she levels up to 20.  Reaction time also matters a lot especially if you like going up close and personal to your enemy.  Not saying I'm an expert or something in the game, hell I still consider myself as a noob and I'm only level 31 whooping most level 40 - 50's ass while getting my butt slapped by people who's at the same level area where I am half the time.  Hopefully when Battlefield 3 comes, DICE gets better consistent servers and match people from their skill level instead of doing so randomly in BC2.


----------



## NyxCharon

Just got this game for PC a couple days ago. Of course, the next day, steam had to have it for $5 instead of the $20 i paid for it 
I've played it on xbox before, still getting used to playing a FPS on a computer, normally i just play RPG's/RTS on PC.

Though, i seem to be doing so so, so far.


----------



## diduknowthat

NyxCharon said:


> Just got this game for PC a couple days ago. Of course, the next day, steam had to have it for $5 instead of the $20 i paid for it
> I've played it on xbox before, still getting used to playing a FPS on a computer, normally i just play RPG's/RTS on PC.
> 
> Though, i seem to be doing so so, so far.



The games a lot more fun on the PC as it's more team oriented. Just remember to go crazy with the "q" button as you can often randomly tag people.


----------

